# Windows 7 thread!



## frankie827 (Oct 31, 2008)

ok so basically ive always wanted to start one of these huge threads.  so i thought hmmm...windows 7? so here we go   actually there may be another one of these threads and i just dont know about it lol

what do you all think about windows 7?  is it going to be a flop or a success?  is it going to be like vista? or better?


just voice your opinions here 
cheers









Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7
Windows 7 security changes examined
http://techreport.com/discussions.x/15809
Tidbits about the new “superbar” taskbar
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20081031/tidbits-about-the-new-superbar-taskbar/#more-3253
Microsoft shows Windows 7 to the world
http://techreport.com/discussions.x/15789
First look at Windows 7's User Interface
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081028-first-look-at-windows-7.html
Introducing the Windows 7 UI
http://neowin.net/news/live/08/10/28/introducing-the-windows-7-ui
Windows 7, or Vista Second Edition?
http://techreport.com/discussions.x/15810
Windows 7's new taskbar goes under the spotlight *NEW*
http://techreport.com/discussions.x/15827
Microsoft to tune Windows 7 for SSD performance *NEW*
http://techreport.com/discussions.x/15838


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 31, 2008)

There are many threads on windows 7, use the search.  But yeah, considering how much crap microsoft got/gets for vista I'm presuming they will do their best to make this steady and well-rounded os at the outset. It's really too early to tell just how they'll go about that though.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 31, 2008)

I vote for bloated code.  Vista with touch features, more mobile features and a tweak here and there.  Oh and hide a few things so we have to find it again.

The sure ain't going to trash all that code to write something new.

But, I'll wait and see.


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2008)

You should ask some people who are using it.


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 31, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> There are many threads on windows 7, use the search.




haha i did that
but its like "search did not include 7" so i had like tons of pages to go through, so i just gave up and decided that it would be better to feel like an idiot and have someone tell me theres already a thread than to take all that time


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I suppose that's one thing people will argue over. I do indeed hope windows 7 is more "bloated" than vista. I don't know why people keep wanting stripped down os's, you can disable to your hearts content, or just use linux or something. Hardware gets more powerful, so does the software. Vista>XP>2000>98>ect ect as far as "bloated" goes. Same w/ games and all other software. I prefer to call it features.


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> You should ask some people who are using it.



im really hoping i can get my hands on the beta 

i had vista rc1 and i loved that
first one in my whole school with vista  i felt awesome...although i was a freshman in highschool..so everything was awesome!


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 31, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Well, I suppose that's one thing people will argue over. I do indeed hope windows 7 is more "bloated" than vista. I don't know why people keep wanting stripped down os's, you can disable to your hearts content, or just use linux or something. Hardware gets more powerful, so does the software. Vista>XP>2000>98>ect ect as far as "bloated" goes. Same w/ games and all other software. I prefer to call it features.



true...when i read that they were going to strip out programs like mail, i was was like 

i mean if you couldnt run vista when it came out ...it was really time for a new pc anyways


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> There are many threads on windows 7, use the search.  But yeah, considering how much crap microsoft got/gets for vista I'm presuming they will do their best to make this steady and well-rounded os at the outset. It's really too early to tell just how they'll go about that though.



Got one right here that I made. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72219&highlight=Unofficial+Windows


----------



## Kreij (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm with farlex on this. I want features. I don't really care how it looks.
I've got a ton of disk space and ample memory.

The more the OS does for me the better.
I am quite pleased with Vista. It has made things much easier for me.


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 31, 2008)

i really hate the people who are all like vista sucks vista sucks...and then theyve never tried it

im glad microsoft finally realized that that was turning off buyers and put out the "mojave" ad


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kreij said:


> I'm with farlex on this. I want features. I don't really care how it looks.
> I've got a ton of disk space and ample memory.
> 
> The more the OS does for me the better.
> I am quite pleased with Vista. It has made things much easier for me.



yes...vista is great! it has everything i needed and everything seemed to be in a better place than in xp.
they should really have it so that when you install it, you can choose which built in features you want.  kinda like that install screen for windows live messenger


----------



## Fastmix (Oct 31, 2008)

Even if it was the greatest OS ever, most of the people are going to say that it sucks because they don't want to spend the money to upgrade.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL ... what kills me is how short people's memories have become.
Vista has problems (mostly driver related).
XP had problems (It was a nightmare before SP1 and did not really shine until SP2)
W2000 had problems (Not bad by SP4)
NT had problems which again had to be addressed by SPs
ME was just an abomination
98 tried to fix 95 and did okay, but still had problems.
95 was a crap shoot on reliability.

When you are writing an operating system with a tens of millions of lines of code there are going to be problems.


----------



## IggSter (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is my take on what Microsoft will have to do (for starters) to make Windows 7 a must have O/S:

1. A complete revamp of the GUI. The Win95 GUI has basically been carried over into XP and Vista with a few "look nice" addons such as embeded html/3D.

2. Completely remove all integrated legacy support for all hardware/software pre 2005 (this will remove a lot of bloat and make the 1st release far more stable)

3. Completely unbundle all "Windows" applications...no calculator, no IE, no media players, no paint no nothing thankyou.

4. Limit the number of Windows 7 packages available...i.e one!

5. Implement a software repositry (think linux) for users to add/buy needed applications (IE, FF, media players etc)

6. Implement a core s/w kernal that will allow drivers to be loaded/unloaded without needing a reboot (think Novell NLMs)

7. Kill the registry and then burn it and then jump up on down on it!

8. Allow users to configure where they want their personal and application data to be stored. I really hate having applications creating directories in my docs, app data, program files etc etc.

/rant over


----------



## Disparia (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope they keep (or keep closer) to their promises this time around.

While I use and like Vista on my personal home machine, I have no plans to deploy it at my company. Have too many 1GB/single-core workstations that run XP very well.


----------



## IggSter (Oct 31, 2008)

Kreij said:


> LOL ... what kills me is how short people's memories have become.
> Vista has problems (mostly driver related).
> XP had problems (It was a nightmare before SP1 and did not really shine until SP2)
> W2000 had problems (Not bad by SP4)
> ...



I agree with you 110%

This is solely down to microsoft trying to be all things to all men (women)

They need to produce an O/S which does one thing....operates your system! Then allow the user to add/configure the components (Microsoft or not) that they require.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a windows 7 6801.0.080913-2030_Client_en-us_ULTIMATE-ULTIMATE_GB1CFRE_EN_DVD iso to test.Next time i need to reinstall i will try it and post in this thread.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 31, 2008)

IggSter said:


> I agree with you 110%
> 
> This is solely down to microsoft trying to be all things to all men (women)
> 
> They need to produce an O/S which does one thing....operates your system! Then allow the user to add/configure the components (Microsoft or not) that they require.



While that is a nice thought, you have to remember that there are a jillion poeple out ther who buy computers and just want them to do everything they want.
They do not want to have to load more stuff or remove unwanted stuff. They just want to have the whole palette of options in front of them when they start their computer.
We on TPU who like to tweak everything are not the majority.


----------



## IggSter (Oct 31, 2008)

Again, I totally agree Kreji...I'm not suggesting that Microsoft should make people jump thought hoops backwards to get what they want, but they do need to drastically streamline what they build into the O/S.

I see no problem in have a "basic" install option which includes only the stuff required to make your hardware work. Then by all means have a "Ultimate" install option which installs all the usual (sub standard imho) Windows applications.

Even fairly inexperienced Windows users will invariably install another flavour of web browser/media player/Notepad/firewall etc etc...All im asking for is the ability to "easily" choose via a central s/w repositry.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 31, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Well, I suppose that's one thing people will argue over. I do indeed hope windows 7 is more "bloated" than vista. I don't know why people keep wanting stripped down os's, you can disable to your hearts content, or just use linux or something. Hardware gets more powerful, so does the software. Vista>XP>2000>98>ect ect as far as "bloated" goes. Same w/ games and all other software. I prefer to call it features.



I totally agree with ya, sure they can always optimize too, but use the damn hardware that we have. Give us some cool stuff to play with and use, give us useful tools, I wouldn't mind even more 3D GUI stuff. My gaming performance rocks in Vista x64, and if 7 is a major improvement on Vista, XP will be history for many. Features, options, and choice should all be considered, hell they can have a stripped down version for install if they wanted to, I don't think they will just to ensure the OS is compatable with all the different hardware, components and add-on crap out there.

Sure some won't ever give up XP, some still run 95-98, but those that want the new goodies gotta play the new game. Looking forward to 7 for sure!


----------



## Lillebror (Oct 31, 2008)

IggSter said:


> Here is my take on what Microsoft will have to do (for starters) to make Windows 7 a must have O/S:
> 
> 1. A complete revamp of the GUI. The Win95 GUI has basically been carried over into XP and Vista with a few "look nice" addons such as embeded html/3D.
> 
> ...




1. If it works, why try fixing it?

2. Just imagine how many thats gonna yell "ARRR!! IT SUCKS! IT DOSENT HAVE DRIVERS FOR MY <inset printer\anything beyond 2005>"

3. Why do that? Stuff like paint, notepad, calculator and media player is something i would expect from a os made after 2000

6. Thats partly implemented in vista sp1

7. That means that all programs have to be re written

8. Thats called "User friendly" - most users dosent need to know where it saves stuff, just that the stuff is saved

--

Anyway - Win 7 is really really fast :O Runs perfect on my old p4 3.0 with ht and 1 gig ram!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2008)

IggSter said:


> Here is my take on what Microsoft will have to do (for starters) to make Windows 7 a must have O/S:
> 
> 1. A complete revamp of the GUI. The Win95 GUI has basically been carried over into XP and Vista with a few "look nice" addons such as embeded html/3D.
> 
> ...



1. They are. More than one GUI I believe. 

2. I agree. Ive said that since they were working on Vista. 

3. I disagree on IE at the very least. How are you going to get online to get a different browser? Not many people are going to have it on a flash drive. 

4. One if not 3. One for Home users, one for Businesses, and one geared specifically for GAMERS. 

5. Why buy needed apps like FF and media players when they are already free?

6. Would be great to see that. 

7. And use what instead?

8. I dont care as long as its standard and I know how to find it easily. One reason I hate linux is because I have to create/do everything myself when I want it to be done in seconds by the OS.


Edit:


Lillebror said:


> 1. If it works, why try fixing it?
> 
> 2. Just imagine how many thats gonna yell "ARRR!! IT SUCKS! IT DOSENT HAVE DRIVERS FOR MY <inset printer\anything beyond 2005>"
> 
> ...



1. Its old and we need something fresh. 

2. Then they need to learn to get with the times and update their crap. Kill the legacy shit. 

3. WMP can be had online. Even a 64 bit version. 

6. Why not fully?

7. Agreed and goes back to my "replace it with what" question. 

8. Also agree. See my number 8.


----------



## IggSter (Oct 31, 2008)

1. If it works, why try fixing it?

*Because "it just works" is losing market share to OSX and Linux....Miscrosoft need to step up!*

2. Just imagine how many thats gonna yell "ARRR!! IT SUCKS! IT DOSENT HAVE DRIVERS FOR MY <inset printer\anything beyond 2005>"

*That imho is down to the manufacturer of whatever device you want to work, again a software repositry would address this*

3. Why do that? Stuff like paint, notepad, calculator and media player is something i would expect from a os made after 2000

*Im sorry but there are FAR better free alternatives out there, why not use them?*

6. Thats partly implemented in vista sp1

*It need to be completly implemented is my point*

7. That means that all programs have to be re written

*Not really, I have the same applications running on Windows and Ubuntu and yes there are differences in the method of compliling but a re-write is not needed*

8. Thats called "User friendly" - most users dosent need to know where it saves stuff, just that the stuff is saved

*I agree, but all i want is the option to have data saved where i want it, not buried 15 directories down in a hidden folder*

1. They are. More than one GUI I believe.



2. I agree. Ive said that since they were working on Vista.



3. I disagree on IE at the very least. How are you going to get online to get a different browser? Not many people are going to have it on a flash drive.

*This is where i believe a software repositry will be invaluable*

4. One if not 3. One for Home users, one for Businesses, and one geared specifically for GAMERS.

*I concede your point, but at the core I beleive these all should be the same OS with repositry items added (probably at a cost to keep Microsoft share prices high*

5. Why buy needed apps like FF and media players when they are already free?

*Sorry, I did not mean you pay for already free applications, but what about Photoshop, Virus scanners, demo then pay etc*

6. Would be great to see that.



7. And use what instead?

*to be honest, a piece of paper and a pencil would be better*

8. I dont care as long as its standard and I know how to find it easily. One reason I hate linux is because I have to create/do everything myself when I want it to be done in seconds by the OS.

*I totally agree on the linux front...it can be very painful and soul destroying....my gripe with windows is: I install an app to program files\appname....no problem, but Windows also dumps stuff to my registry which it does not tell me about, more files to my docs\appname and even more to \Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data\appname....why can't i specify c:\data\appname and at least have some visibility and be able to backup these files in one go!*


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jizzler said:


> I hope they keep (or keep closer) to their promises this time around.
> 
> While I use and like Vista on my personal home machine, I have no plans to deploy it at my company. Have too many 1GB/single-core workstations that run XP very well.



my old single core laptop with 1gb of ram ran vista ultimate perfectly! although it did have an x300 lol


----------



## Kreij (Oct 31, 2008)

The windows registry is not a bad thing, it is just used poorly by most software (and hardware) installls. Actually the poor part is not the installs, but the uninstalls.
There is no reason that the registry entries of a program cannot be removed on an uninstall, yet most programs leave all kinds of crap behind.
This is not a problem with the registry, but with the way the uninstall code handles the removal of an application.
There would be no need for a program like CCleaner if the uninstalls would do good registry management.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2008)

IggSter said:


> 3. I disagree on IE at the very least. How are you going to get online to get a different browser? Not many people are going to have it on a flash drive.
> 
> *This is where i believe a software repositry will be invaluable*
> 
> ...


3. Im not really aware of a software "repository."  Explain this for me please. 

4. I could totally agree with you if the idea in my head is what I believe you are getting at. See last sentence in my number 3. 

5. I woudlnt use that anyway. Free FTW!

8. I agree with what Kreij stated. Its not Microsoft's fault with teh registry but the companies that dont know how to take their shit out of it properly when you uninstall their product. If that were to be fixed, there would be less issues with the registry.


----------



## pagalms (Oct 31, 2008)

zOMG   








ATM just a bit more mess and bling-bling. RAM usage is the same ar Server 2008.
Oh yes - new MS Paint. Now it looks like Office 2007, which i hate because it took me 10 minutes to find how i can print out something 
Micsosoft ruined good old Paint :shadedshu






Edit:
New stuff - Windows Powershell and its graphical console (at the top)


----------



## Triprift (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks very nice with the odd vista look for good measure and paint was never good but that looks weird.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2008)

The one thing Windows is really missing is an emulator for Windows 95-Windows XP.  I don't mean a "Compatibility Wizard" either--I mean a full-fledged virtual environment running on Windows 7.  I find it increasingly difficult to want to upgrade operating systems because I have no guarantee that I will be able to continue to use my existing software.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2008)

I might try windows 7 this weekend,i have an iso of that same version.

Hows is it compared to xp/vista pagalms? How is it on games?


----------



## Lillebror (Oct 31, 2008)

You shouldent start testing games in a pre beta. 
I agree with the emulator thing! They still have time to implement it, so lets hope they are making one.


----------



## pagalms (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't know about games. Yesterday i tried to install Vista's sound driver and got BSOD. Right now i'm trying to install Vista's VGA driver. Previous Windows 7 beta worked fine with Vista drivers.


----------



## FudFighter (Oct 31, 2008)

when is this due to time out?(all the ms beta's are timebombed from my exp) 

dont wana bother moving from server 2008 till I know theres a good reasion to


----------



## pagalms (Oct 31, 2008)

Trial period is 30 days.
I'm on Server 2008 too. Installed 7 just to check out what's new in it.


----------



## FudFighter (Oct 31, 2008)

i love my server 2008, and its great having ligit keys for it(thanks microsoft!!!)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

i too have a beta copy of 7. the machine i was going to test it on has been sold... so no testy for me


----------



## groothof22 (Oct 31, 2008)

*windows 7*

lol


----------



## Triprift (Oct 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i too have a beta copy of 7. the machine i was going to test it on has been sold... so no testy for me



Well put it on another machine then i no you got a few


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Well put it on another machine then i no you got a few



i sold my 939 rig to get my AM2, and the bloody store lied. they never had the hardware in, and tried to con me to lower end hardware so i had to cancel the order.

ATM no free hard drives either, except a 160GB IDE... and i cant fit that in the lan rig. Could try and get it into the main PC i guess...


----------



## pagalms (Oct 31, 2008)

Virtual PC FTW


----------



## FudFighter (Oct 31, 2008)

vpc sucks, try vmware 6.5 and virtualbox they are far better


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

which VM solution allows 3D acceleration these days? last time i messed with it, DX 8.0 was the highest i could get running.


----------



## pagalms (Oct 31, 2008)

Sooo
VGA drivers: installed (somehow :| )
Sound drivers: can't install
Games: M3 Challenge crashes when i  push Drive button.
Windows 7 Milestone 1 was better. :|


----------



## Disparia (Oct 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> which VM solution allows 3D acceleration these days? last time i messed with it, DX 8.0 was the highest i could get running.



DX was marked as experimental last time I looked at VMware Workstation, but a new version has been out for some time now. I normally work with VMware Server so I don't know past that.

Don't let classic games die!


----------



## groothof22 (Oct 31, 2008)

win 7 sucks  i do win vista install


----------



## Triprift (Oct 31, 2008)

Thats not suprising it is in beta stage wait for a few more betas and the full version then the usual bs of it not being at its best till a sp or 2.


----------



## FudFighter (Oct 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> which VM solution allows 3D acceleration these days? last time i messed with it, DX 8.0 was the highest i could get running.



VMware 6.5 offers dx acceleration didnt show it as exparmental for me 33


----------



## IggSter (Oct 31, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> 3. Im not really aware of a software "repository."  Explain this for me please.
> 
> 4. I could totally agree with you if the idea in my head is what I believe you are getting at. See last sentence in my number 3.
> 
> ...




A software repositry is a central location where you can access most/all of the software that you may need for your O/S. This is generally accessed via a management GUI within the O/S itself.

Think along similar lines of the windows update site but without using a web browser and not limited to patches/fixes and Microsoft only products.

Here is a current example of s/w install in Windows:

I want xyz application
I google it
I find develpoers site
I navigate through a number of pages and find download page
I (possibly) fill in my email etc
I have to choose the correct download...32bit? 64bit? msi installer? zip file?
I download
I run install
Error.."You require .NET version 2 to be installed"
I google .NET version 2
...
...
...
...

Now a repositry example:

I run the O/Ss built in s/w management application.
I enter the name of the application in the search box
This application is listed (only the correct version for my OS is shown)
I tell management application i want to install xyz
management application tells me that xyz also needs .NET2 to work and asks if it should include that in install.
I say yes
management application then downloads all the components and installs
Done!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Oct 31, 2008)

Kreij said:


> LOL ... what kills me is how short people's memories have become.
> Vista has problems (mostly driver related).
> XP had problems (It was a nightmare before SP1 and did not really shine until SP2)
> W2000 had problems (Not bad by SP4)
> ...



Exactly! I currently use both Vista and XP (Home & Work), and I found most of my issues were either "duh's" on my part or patch related. I absolutely cannot understand the "fanboism" regarding one OS versus the other. Lots of times it depends on the unique users habits and needs. Anywho, I'm looking forward to Windows 7, and I have no doubts there will be issues with the original release. If writing OS's were easy, we'd see lot's of other companies besides MS out there.....


----------



## blueskynis (Oct 31, 2008)

@IggSter nice explanation! Bravo 

Also, you forgot to mention that by using software repository all installed software automatically gets updated in single check/click.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Exactly! I currently use both Vista and XP (Home & Work), and I found most of my issues were either "duh's" on my part or patch related. I absolutely cannot understand the "fanboism" regarding one OS versus the other. Lots of times it depends on the unique users habits and needs. Anywho, I'm looking forward to Windows 7, and I have no doubts there will be issues with the original release. If writing OS's were easy, we'd see lot's of other companies besides MS out there.....



Never heard of or seen that before. Thanks!


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 1, 2008)

just installed the beta on vmware on my laptop
cant wait to get home and install it on my empty hdd on my desktop 

one big thing i noticed was the lack of the new "super" tool bar


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 2, 2008)

You wont get the new "super toolbar" in vmware


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 2, 2008)

=0 
really????
no wait...but i have the pre-beta, so it isnt in there anyways

im going to dual boot vista and win 7 on my laptop


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 2, 2008)

The new toolbar is in build 6933 - aint it wont show in vmware, as vmware isent dx 9.0 compitable yet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

has anyone tried using 7 for anything other than oogling and drooling over all the pretties?


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 2, 2008)

I have - Ben playing spore on it, and done some 3d animations and just normal day to day stuff. Its not as fast as my vista, but its not slow in anyway! but its still only in pre-beta\beta, so dont get your hopes up high for a ultra fast os or a rock stabil one. Build 6933 is way faster than build 6801.


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 2, 2008)

where did you guys find build 6933? i found build 6801 on piratebay


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 2, 2008)

Built 6933 isent leaked or anything, so you cant find it in any illeagel way


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Built 6933 isent leaked or anything, so you cant find it in any illeagel way





when do you all think rc1 is going to be released?


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 2, 2008)

Im really hoping for a rc1 in march or april


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 3, 2008)

so what do you all think about the pre-beta?
i think its faster than vista
i also realized that it uses less ram...but its pretty much vista minus a bunch of processes


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2008)

I think microshaft are pulling a fast one with win7.Oh yes they can get people to buy vista,just call it win7.


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 3, 2008)

i posted an article in the first post about windows 7 basically being windows vista sp 2
i think its true...i mean in pre beta its pretty much the same, i think that in the beta they added the super taskbar because they realized that they didnt really do anything and they needed to make people think they did more 

hopefully we dont have to pay so much for win7 and its cheaper like a mac osx upgrade price


----------



## pagalms (Nov 3, 2008)

Win7 ram usage is the same as Server 2008.


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 3, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Win7 ram usage is the same as Server 2008.



is that good or bad? i have never used server 2008.


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 3, 2008)

it's not just same like vista,

you all forget about 2 videocard driver suport just like xp,
and you can use ati+nvidia(for psysix) in directx10.


----------



## pagalms (Nov 3, 2008)

It's good, because Server uses bit less ram than Vista.


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 3, 2008)

I dont get why people keep saying its vista sp2 - Just cause it looks the same, dosent mean its the same! Dont like vista? Dont get it! Just dont run around telling other people it sucks, when loads of us run it just fine, if not better than xp.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 3, 2008)

I might atually buy this. I hope its good.. I really love Vista.


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 3, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> I dont get why people keep saying its vista sp2 - Just cause it looks the same, dosent mean its the same! Dont like vista? Dont get it! Just dont run around telling other people it sucks, when loads of us run it just fine, if not better than xp.



i personally love vista...when i switched to vista i started to hate xp so much

i dont get why everyone hates it so much...personally im really excited for windows 7 to come out


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am using vista and have been for over a year,and i too cant stand xpee any more.

But its not that hard for microshaft to add a few things to vista,ie dual driver support etc and get away with calling it a new os.They spent millions developing vista and it did not do as well as they wanted.I dont think they would just drop all the vista code they wrote and start again.At the very least,win7 is based on vista.


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 3, 2008)

I too am really excited about win7 - As i am with every new os release


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2008)

I tried it yesterday on a vm and when installing it,it has exactly the same version options as vista-
basic
home premium
ultimate

In both x86 and x64 versions.Now is that just coincidence or not?

I will probably buy win7 anyway,i am not a hater,it just strikes me as a bit fishy.


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 3, 2008)

tigger said:


> I dont think they would just drop all the vista code they wrote and start again.At the very least,win7 is based on vista.



i agree with you...why would they get rid of a code that took them so long to release to the public after only 2 years?  win7 is obviously going to be based on vista.  unless they have been working on win7 while they were working on vista(which i highly doubt)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2008)

Vista is not inherantly bad,sure it has some niggles,but thats no reason to drop millions of dollars worth of programming time as quick as that.

If they were working on win7 at the same time and are prepared to drop the vista code that fast,then they must have a lot of money to waste.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 3, 2008)

I want them to have a built in registry cleaner and defragmenter, and for others perhaps they could make it obvious somewhere that if you want windows to continue preforming well you need to run those things regularly. Most users don't have any clue about those, and really that's killing a lot of their customers b/c it's simple things that could keep their clientele happy. Why they haven't done that yet is beyond me.


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 3, 2008)

They arent allowed to make a reg cleaner, cause of some eu rules


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 3, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> They arent allowed to make a reg cleaner, cause of some eu rules



What? They can't make an app that cleans their own operating system?  Link please?


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 3, 2008)

Cause other companies are making those, and if microsoft made there own with there os, the other companies are gonna loose loads of money


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 3, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Cause other companies are making those, and if microsoft made there own with there os, the other companies are gonna loose loads of money



Still seems rather impractical to say Windows can't clean their own registry. I suppose it could be part of some split ruling? That's really downright terrible though.


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that there is a defragmenter built into windows already


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 3, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is a defeatmenter built into windows already



A pretty crappy one. And most users know nothing about it. It should be a default icon at least. If they could lump disk cleanup, disk defragment, and registry cleaner into one program for cleaning windows it would be nice, especially for those who did not know about it previously.


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.withinwindows.com/2008/1...its-protected-by-elaborate-scheme-workaround/ - just for you guys running win 7 6801


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> http://www.withinwindows.com/2008/1...its-protected-by-elaborate-scheme-workaround/ - just for you guys running win 7 6801



hehehe 
it worked


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 6, 2008)

Installed it just now, killed my vista install, vista asks for a key and my 2 x 320's in raid windows 7 wont find.. any suggestiosn?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 6, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> hehehe
> it worked



The more i look at that taskbar the more i love it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 6, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is a defragmenter built into windows already



The one in XP was great. The one in Vista sucks. My guess is that they used the same one from Vista in W7. 

Auslogics FTW!


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 6, 2008)

The defragger in vista is faster and better than the one in xp, hands down. But buying a real defragmenter is still the best thing to do.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 6, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> The defragger in vista is faster and better than the one in xp, hands down.



I dont agree with that at all. Im sorry.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know which is better, because when I still have XP, my hard drives not this big.
And the last time when I defrag my hdds, It took over 24 hours.


----------



## Stearic (Nov 6, 2008)

Ha! I dumped the Vista defragger a long time ago. Been using Diskeeper 2008 Pro, and it's awesome. No more 8h Vista defrags for me lol, DK automatically monitors fragmentation and gets rid of it, quietly in the background.


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 6, 2008)

this is embarassing, but....i havent defragged in a year :O


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 6, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The more i look at that taskbar the more i love it.



i know! its so sexy  and the real thing looks even cooler! haha


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> this is embarassing, but....i havent defragged in a year :O



37% fragmentation on my lan rig made today defrag day for me


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 37% fragmentation on my lan rig made today defrag day for me



=0 mussels has a new sig??


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> =0 mussels has a new sig??



yeah... work in progress, updating as we go. just wanted to show the TV off


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yeah... work in progress, updating as we go. just wanted to show the TV off



haha niiice 

back to windows 7 
i heard somewhere that win7 has an equal or higher cpu usage than vista does.  like from what the task manager says in the performance tab...
personally i dont think that that is true...it seems as if vista runs higher and 7 runs lower with less ram used


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 6, 2008)

mmm... i see some screenshots of win7 and i see it like vista, maybe we better wait for the vista SP2 that boost vista and bury XP on the grave. the only attractive thing on win7 it`s the directx11....


----------



## daehxxiD (Nov 6, 2008)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> mmm... i see some screenshots of win7 and i see it like vista, maybe we better wait for the vista SP2 that boost vista and bury XP on the grave. the only attractive thing on win7 it`s the directx11....



I highly doubt DX11 is going to be 7 exclusive? I believe it Vista will be updatable to DX11...

Honestly i really don't know about 7; I'm very happy with Vista in general, but it has some unreasonable long HDD activity at times (especially on boot, while everything is loaded it still keeps doing stuff on the HDD, even though Superfetch is disabled) and basically always does something on the HDD (might be the indexer in part, but even with it disabled always does something on HDD) while XP really only worked on the HDD when you wanted it to. 
Also, I don't know how, but somehow Apple manages to squeeze up to 6 hours running time out of a lpatop (Mac OS) that under vista only runs around 3 hours. Some serious improvements in the background utilization of the CPU should be made here, kinda allow the CPU to really go into sleep-mode while idleing and not process some pointless shit consuming power... Talking about pointlessly consuming power,back to the HDD again, which really should only be used when accesing a file and not basically do something all the time...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 6, 2008)

*i Just Got Vista How I Liked It!!!!!!!!*


kinda, I'll miss you save as back folder button in xp


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 6, 2008)

Dixxhead said:


> I highly doubt DX11 is going to be 7 exclusive? I believe it Vista will be updatable to DX11...



DX11 is a W7 exclusive i do believe.


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 6, 2008)

Dx11 is for vista too, so not only for win7


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Dx11 is for vista too, so not only for win7



i'm pretty sure that dx11 is only for win7, i think you might have gotten that confused with the ability of dx10 gfx cards to run dx11 without needing a new card.


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.guru3d.com/news/some-dx11-details-from-microsoft/
I dont know how reliable it is, but i really hope its true


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/news/some-dx11-details-from-microsoft/
> I dont know how reliable it is, but i really hope its true



i've heard all of those before myself, some from slides from MS.


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Nov 7, 2008)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> mmm... i see some screenshots of win7 and i see it like vista, maybe we better wait for the vista SP2 that boost vista and bury XP on the grave. the only attractive thing on win7 it`s the directx11....



According to MS directx 11 will run on every DX10 hardware so it isn't DX11 that will make me go to 7, just as it wasn't DX10 that made me jump to Vista.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

Grasshopper said:


> According to MS directx 11 will run on every DX10 hardware so it isn't DX11 that will make me go to 7, just as it wasn't DX10 that made me jump to Vista.



from what i've read, and educated guesses, DX10 hardware can run DX11, however there will be performance problems/missing features. For example, ATI cards have tesselation (and have had for a while) whilst Nvidia would have to emulate it through their CUDA system.

Its still better than zero support, but we gotta be careful about the enthusiasm there.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 7, 2008)

Man u peeps are getting ripped off!!!!

They have Windows VXP7 on torrent as of yesterday!!!!

U can set your settings XP, Vista, OR windows 7 on how your interact with the o/s. It really is the best thing Microsoft has ever done!!!!

But before all of you that gets mads that you don't have Windows VXP7 also.

Microsoft, has let them be on over the whole matter. 


Here is the *>>>*LINK*<<<<*

If you peeps would of been reading your news paper groups you would of known!


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 2, 2008)

so this thread kinda just died...so im gonna give it some life again 

so what do you all think about WARP? did you guys see the benchmarks on crysis? i thought they were pretty impressive considering it was only the cpu doing the work


----------



## johnspack (Dec 3, 2008)

alpha 6801 is already such a huge improvement!  uac slider bar,  daaam!  win7 64 will be my next os.  Main reason why I'll be using xp64  until this comes out.


----------



## blueskynis (Dec 3, 2008)

Can you share some screen shots of those improvements, please?


----------



## Triprift (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting article i just read http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/Windows-7-beta-due-in-January-/0,130061733,339293643,00.htm


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Man u peeps are getting ripped off!!!!
> 
> They have Windows VXP7 on torrent as of yesterday!!!!
> 
> ...



can you re wright that all slow for me 1 more time...wtf just happened vxp7 WTF? .iso torrent vmware what?


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like its a nlited xp thats made to look like xp, vista og win7


----------



## johnspack (Dec 5, 2008)

blueskynis,  uac slider control:





Media player 12!:


----------



## blueskynis (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahh, johnspack, thanks and keep them coming!  Why are you using classic theme? Are you running in virtual machine?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate bloat theme,  I always use classic,  I like my interface fast.


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Dec 5, 2008)

I tried the thing on a virtual machine and it looks and feels great. It installs for less then 20 min and takes only 4GB of disk space.  Next I'll try the new build on my home PC to see how it will run on proper hardware.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 5, 2008)

Is wmp 12 only for windows 7 or can it be dl for Vista or Xp not that i use it just curious?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 5, 2008)

cool toutch screen........i hope


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2008)

<<Onafets>> said:


> cool toutch screen........i hope



from what i heard, 7 is designed for touch screen interfaces and voice recognition. it would be somewhat handy to say "pause playback" and have it do so. (as opposed to current voice recognition, which would attempt to fire me into the sun for daring to have a foreign accent)


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 5, 2008)

I just tried 6801 on my old 939 x64 AMD ,It seems like they took Win-server 08 and put the Vista GUI in it, Vienna code is in this,witch is Server 08 code 6.1NT,Was  Vista not Black-comb code 6.0NT


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

is anyone run into stability problems with 6801?


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> is anyone run into stability problems with 6801?



mines been running fine


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 6, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I just tried 6801 on my old 939 x64 AMD ,It seems like they took Win-server 08 and put the Vista GUI in it, Vienna code is in this,witch is Server 08 code 6.1NT,Was  Vista not Black-comb code 6.0NT



did you unlock the special task bar? its the early version of what is going to be in the beta that they release in january.  check one of my earlier screen shots and you will see what im talking about


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> did you unlock the special task bar? its the early version of what is going to be in the beta that they release in january.  check one of my earlier screen shots and you will see what im talking about



link to SS?


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> link to SS?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19884&d=1225759185


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19884&d=1225759185



amazing how do you enable it? is it a cmd command?


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres a screen from when I used it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 6, 2008)

Does Xfire(the program) work in 7?


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Does Xfire(the program) work in 7?



Most likely, I really never found a program that didn't work. I used all Vista drivers too, and it didn't need to restart for most of the driver installs(Even the ATI drivers didn't need a restart)


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 6, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Most likely, I really never found a program that didn't work. I used all Vista drivers too, and it didn't need to restart for most of the driver installs(Even the ATI drivers didn't need a restart)



counter strike source worked in it


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 6, 2008)

That it did, does anything else really matter?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

anyone know how to get DX10 to enable in 6801?


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone know how to get DX10 to enable in 6801?



shouldnt it already be enabled?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

thats what i thought but its not.


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 26, 2008)

so dx9 is enabled but not dx10?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

exactly


----------



## pagalms (Dec 27, 2008)

Windows 7 Beta 1 (Build 7000)


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 27, 2008)

Can you PM me the 7000 build? Is it better than 6801?


----------



## pagalms (Dec 27, 2008)

PM sent 
I don't know if it it better - got it only few hours ago


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone know how to get DX10 to enable in 6801?



You sure its not enabled?  I had no problems running Vantage on 6801, which is DX10 correct?


----------



## pagalms (Dec 28, 2008)

Any ideas how to get rid of windows version watermark on desktop?


----------



## apheX? (Dec 28, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> so dx9 is enabled but not dx10?





fitseries3 said:


> exactly



loool, that's really weird. But I guess it is a test build....


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 28, 2008)

can't you just download the directX runtimes? that would surely install dx10


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah, because direct x is already available as a public download for windows 7....


----------



## silkstone (Dec 28, 2008)

I just downloded the 7000 build, but b4 i use it can anyone tell me if it's time limited and if it allow rolling back to vista?


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 28, 2008)

Its time limited and you can't roll back without formating


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm going to install build 7000 my other partition on my laptop


----------



## pagalms (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep, 30 day trial


----------



## pagalms (Dec 28, 2008)

BTW Gadgets and Desktop Slideshow does not work anymore after one day of use 

Woups, sorry, i pressed the wrong button


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 28, 2008)

Its not limited to 30 days - its limitied to sometime in july. If you are an official tester, you get a key


----------



## silkstone (Dec 28, 2008)

And you need a fresh install for each build update?


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep! No upgrade possible


----------



## silkstone (Dec 28, 2008)

ack, i'll wait till i get a second Hard disk and dual boot i think. I hate re-installing all my software


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 28, 2008)

on build 6801 if you had a RC1 or RC2 key for vista...you could activate it with that...thats what i did

maybe someone could try that? 
i would do thatnow...but im on winterbreak and away from home


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 28, 2008)

That shouldent be possible after build 7000


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

I have no idea what one I have other than I love it to death......everything works too!

MS said I was good to go!


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 29, 2008)

i like windows 7 much more than vista!
my mac fanboy friend says he may switch over too!!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.techreviewsource.com/content/view/227/1/

online preview


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 30, 2008)

Should I check that bottom box for extra performance?  Not worried about data loss, but want maximum speed 

Also I score only 6 on the ratings system:





What do you guys get?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

just got a copy of the x64 version anyone else got it?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> just got a copy of the x64 version anyone else got it?



I'm using build 7000 32 bit.  Is there a 64 bit version of build 7000 knocking about?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 30, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> i really hate the people who are all like vista sucks vista sucks...and then theyve never tried it
> 
> im glad microsoft finally realized that that was turning off buyers and put out the "mojave" ad



that mojave add is just going to piss people off.  They are literally insulting the people by making this advertisement.
To me, these commercials are the nails in the coffin to vista.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I'm using build 7000 32 bit.  Is there a 64 bit version of build 7000 knocking about?



its v6936


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 30, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Should I check that bottom box for extra performance?  Not worried about data loss, but want maximum speed
> 
> Also I score only 6 on the ratings system:
> 
> ...




what is the performance rating out of? 10?


----------



## farlex85 (Dec 30, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> what is the performance rating out of? 10?



Probably 7.9


----------



## kysg (Dec 30, 2008)

They haven't made a x64 version of the beta yet have they???


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

E machine loves 7 more than XP

Proven by myself on a install at sisters house

XP ran like crap 7 did not.

celeron p4 3.0Ghz 1 GB of ram.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I like the new OS, found a few bugs, but for a product that is just entering beta it looks very promising. I'll be looking forward to using my 8600GTS as Physx for my 4870x2 once this OS releases.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> E machine loves 7 more than XP
> 
> Proven by myself on a install at sisters house
> 
> ...



that will definitely be my next OS. i already love it!!!!!

is there any possibility to get one to try it out? i've never beta tested anything


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> that will definitely be my next OS. i already love it!!!!!
> 
> is there any possibility to get one to try it out? i've never beta tested anything



the beta's not actually out yet, a recent build (7000) was leaked onto bit torrent sites and that's what most people are using.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2008)

sometime in january build 7000 goes public, we can all get it then. Lets hope theres an x64 version


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 31, 2008)

I heard something about build 7000 is not the beta build anymore! dunno if its true or not


----------



## pagalms (Dec 31, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> I heard something about build 7000 is not the beta build anymore! dunno if its true or not



http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11152&Itemid=1


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2008)

it was supposed to be a public release for the beta anyway, what do they expect.

if anything they should want as many people on the beta as possible for bug reporting, moreso because its a time limited OS. they get people hooked, then they go and buy it when the trial ends.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 31, 2008)

There are gonna be hacks to extend the trial limit - thats why they dont like leaked beta's


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 31, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> There are gonna be hacks to extend the trial limit - thats why they dont like leaked beta's




i think there already is one


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 31, 2008)

Theres one for activating, not for extending the trial limit.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 31, 2008)

the one I have there are no limits I know of

MS says legit and thats it


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 3, 2009)

how do you all like build 7000 so far?

personally i think its faster than vista and just as stable as XP
ive also been hearing that from other places


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

I like build 7000. Its pretty solid.


----------



## pagalms (Jan 3, 2009)

After what it did with my hard drive, NO.
But final version will be awesome.


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 3, 2009)

pagalms said:


> After what it did with my hard drive, NO.
> But final version will be awesome.




what did it do to your hard drive?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

what the hell is this crap lol is my HDD score so low because I have music playing or something?


----------



## pagalms (Jan 3, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> what did it do to your hard drive?



After some of 7 features stopped working, i decided to get rid of it. So i installed Ubuntu, but WTF??? It wasn't able to recognize and access to 2nd partition with all my stuff on it. The same with XP, so i had to format whole drive and now all my stuff is gone 
Yes, i was stupid enough to use 7 beta as my main OS, but i messed up Vista anyway.


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 4, 2009)

pagalms said:


> After some of 7 features stopped working, i decided to get rid of it. So i installed Ubuntu, but WTF??? It wasn't able to recognize and access to 2nd partition with all my stuff on it. The same with XP, so i had to format whole drive and now all my stuff is gone
> Yes, i was stupid enough to use 7 beta as my main OS, but i messed up Vista anyway.



i remember when vista rc1 was out, i used that as my main OS on my laptop after my XP install crapped itself xD

i thought it was really stable


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> what the hell is this crap lol is my HDD score so low because I have music playing or something?



i never really pay attention to those index scores....they seem to lie alot


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 4, 2009)

Its a beta, not a final build! Not everything is done yet, and maybe they havent optimized the index scores


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> Its a beta, not a final build! Not everything is done yet, and maybe they havent optimized the index scores



most likely


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2009)

Just in case some of you weren't watching the MS show at CES 2009 live tonight, it appears MS would like about 2.5 million of us to have the opportunity to check out Windows 7 Beta 1 (assumed 7000 release at this point), MSDN users are able to get it now. The rest of us get the ability to download an ISO directly from Microsoft for free on the 9th, in either 32 or 64-bit versions. A big plus compared to some of the "other" beta releases I've seen is the bug for the Windows Media player and MP3's will be fixed, and I'm sure a few other things.

So far on 32-bit 7 I'm very impressed and content, for a beta it's very much kick-ass, I am a Vista x64 fan, it took a while for me to get that way...but coming from that to this is just awsome.

Also with the downloadable ISO you can upgrade from Vista SP1, and ONLY SP1 apperently. I always format and do a fresh install, but for some upgrading is a very useful option. So do you wanna be a part of this? All you gotta do is go here on the 9th:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/

More info from the Windows 7 Blog:

http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/wi...ownloading-and-installing-windows-7-beta.aspx

I submitted this for TPU! News, I want as many people as possible to get ahold of this. Why not try it? It's VERY stable from what I've found, everything is faster or at least feels faster, the new taskbar kicks ass, many, many good things. But like everything out there a beta will have issues and problems for some, so try it at your own risk, but MS must be feeling pretty good to release this publicly! I know we've been reading news they were going to, but I'm glad to see it happen for 7, it's definately worth getting a little hyped up for as-far-as operating systems go.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 8, 2009)

when i download this on the 9th, should i get the 32bit or the 64bit version? whats the best one? excuse the noobness


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a link for a v7000 x64 iso if anyone wants it.i will be checking out the page for the public beta myself too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm at school right now but I got 7 x64 downloading


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

/subscribed


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

Is the beta available to download yet via the Microsoft servers?


----------



## selway89 (Jan 9, 2009)

Do Vista Beta2 and Rc1 keys work with this version? I have my old discs and wouldnt mind giving this a try!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

Installed this late last night (build 7000) and i must say its damn sexy, and fast too. Once im back on my feet (had to format my entire HDD) ill upload some screenshots!


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 9, 2009)

selway89 said:


> Do Vista Beta2 and Rc1 keys work with this version? I have my old discs and wouldnt mind giving this a try!



i used my rc1 key to activate my version of windows 7....but that was build 6801, the public beta is build 7000 i think


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 9, 2009)

where do i download the beta from Microsoft? isnt it here?
http://www.microsoft.com/windows7
when i click the link he gets me here instead:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx

there is no download button... maybe because i'm from europe?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2009)

I dont think it will be active till tommorow for europe,i'm not sure though,i'm waiting myself.


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

It'll be around 8PM GMT, 9PM CET.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> where do i download the beta from Microsoft? isnt it here?
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows7
> when i click the link he gets me here instead:
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx
> ...



Either site works, one will direct you to the other so it doesn't matter.
And basically, take the time it is now, and add 1 hr and 30 minutes to it
and thats when MS will release the beta to everyone.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2009)

anyone know whether this build will allow you to use a Nvidia and ATI card together? (Nvidia as PhysX)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

1 hour until the supposed release
here is the link for those that are just joining in.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 9, 2009)

Get it from here: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx#

its out now


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Get it from here: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx#
> 
> its out now



tried it about 2-3 hours ago and couldn't get through


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

Server is too busy


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

anyone have the download link link?

Last time with vista beta you could just download it if you had that link


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

There is no direct link as of now. But in about 15 minutes, you can get it at the link in the post of mine above. The one oli posted is not accessible. Gives you errors


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> anyone have the download link link?
> 
> Last time with vista beta you could just download it if you had that link


Is this what you want?
32bit

```
32bit http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso
```
64bit

```
64bit http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO
```


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

You got a link for the X64 version?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

2wicked said:


> Is this what you want?
> 
> ```
> 32bit http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso
> ```



That would be the name...but you cant just go and download it with that link. The public link is still not available...(


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 9, 2009)

insider said:


> You got a link for the X64 version?


my post is updated


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 9, 2009)

That is a web address in code text copy past in browser starting with the http and yes you can download it!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

2wicked said:


> that is a web address in code text copy past in browser starting with the http!



yes, but without a key you can only use it for 30 days...


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

@ 2wicked it wants to install an ActiveX from a company that isnt MS, I dont trust those links.


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> @ 2wicked it wants to install an ActiveX from a company that isnt MS, I dont trust those links.


its a java download manager direct from microsoft no worries.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Who the hell akamai? Everytime I have ever downloaded something from MS, there activeX's are always signed by them.

Have sourced an alternate download link. Maybe someone can confirm the links are ok?


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like they removed the links from the server the address goes to http://www.microsoft.com/windows/default.aspx?icid=winvan now sorry.


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep my connection to download the x64 version was terminated at 2%.


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Who the hell akamai? Everytime I have ever downloaded something from MS, there activeX's are always signed by them.
> 
> Have sourced an alternate download link. Maybe someone can confirm the links are ok?


It was Sun java for me and was verified, don't know what akamai is sorry.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are the direct download links


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akamai_Technologies

Even apple.com uses servers from them to deliver movie trailers, its safe.


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 9, 2009)

They changed the technet evalcenter page thats why the links I posted no longer work.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

64bit links been 404'd


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Use this article


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Use this article



link fails.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Hm...works for me...could it be because you are in Britain?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

maybe.


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

It works for me but the server connection gets cut off after a while and it does not allow resuming.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I've given up for now. You could always try tomorrow. Hopefully they have the link up by then though


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

just use torrents. I shal say no more on that subject, however.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm at 43% so far with one hour remaining. But its useless if MS dont start giving out the keys.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I'm at 43% so far with one hour remaining. But its useless if MS dont start giving out the keys.



just dont enter a key, it lets you install and use anyway.


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

Vista RC keys works for the Windows 7 beta, they are worthless anyway for retail


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 9, 2009)

insider said:


> Vista RC keys works for the Windows 7 beta, they are worthless anyway for retail



server 2008 beta keys work for retail server 2008 

also ive found that 3870x2 can not run 3dmark06 as of yet resulting in bsod every time.  probably a ati driver issue for the moment.  minimizing, closing windows has a 1ns delay that it should not as well (in windows 7)


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

insider said:


> Vista RC keys works for the Windows 7 beta, they are worthless anyway for retail



Really? Do they work on the 7000 builds tho? I think I might still have my Vista RC1 box


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

Their BS sever failed LOL
pisses me off tired forever and now it's a coming soon sign.......

My torrent is still going

Torrent MS torrent!!!!!


----------



## insider (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Really? Do they work on the 7000 builds tho? I think I might still have my Vista RC1 box



It should as there are no reasons to change it since its only beta, I've changed my board twice since I first installed the 6800 build, I used the freephone UK 0800 MS number to reactivate it twice now and it still works.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Have found my Vista RC1 key, but the download has stopped at 56%


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

comtact me if you need to use your beta for more than 30 days. That is all.


----------



## fritoking (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.overclock.net/windows/439839-official-windows-7-beta-links.html

here ya go... right now im getting 450k


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

fritoking said:


> http://www.overclock.net/windows/439839-official-windows-7-beta-links.html
> 
> here ya go... right now im getting 450k



Added that as a mirror and its started again!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, I dl'ed Win7 and installed it on a single core 939 Athlon(2.2Ghz) with 1gig ram and 10GB hard drive and  I'm very impressed with how quick it runs.  It does get bogged down during multiple programs but what single core doesn't.
It self installed drivers for everything but the audio. Even picked up on the 8600GTS.  I haven't had much time to play with the OS but It's alot faster than Vista on my main rig!  I likey!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 9, 2009)

i am at 92% men! exited!


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just finished d'lding!!!  Now to see if my Vista RC1 key really does work...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 9, 2009)

Is anyone else getting crashes in CSS with windows 7?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

nope, everything steam runs sweet for me


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 9, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Is anyone else getting crashes in CSS with windows 7?



nope.....whats wrong?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 9, 2009)

Just very random crashes while playing counter strike: source.  Haven't really tested windows 7 with any other games yet.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ive played both bioshock (fullscreen, 1680 x 1050, couldnt even do that in vista!) and a few hours of CS:S.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok so Im using a 64 bit version of VM Virtual Box to install Windows 7 64 bit but when it boots from the CD it says an Error for trying to install a 64bit os on a 32 bit CPU.

My CPU is  64 bit. How do I tell VM to tell the VPC that its 64 bit?


Also does Windows 7 support Horizontal Span?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2009)

Hoorah...finally done downloading lol


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Hoorah...finally done downloading lol



you're lucky lol it's gonna take me 16 hours to get the 64 bit version


----------



## r9 (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe I`m off with this I`m to lazy to read whole thread but if you are looking for W7 x64 build 7000 here are links for direct download speed limit is about 80 kb/s per download but you can have multiple file downloads so it is not a problem:

Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hnxznigzenm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jimdmvzzmzn
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ynzhyjwnmyw
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t22zgztmmzh
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ndy2zzhumyn
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w5jjzkytd0i
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wz1uzyz22r5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymzenmrwj3g
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qx1nzchjxig
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0enmfwjgm0y
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zdmwwfyzzdm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mfmczxmyuq2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mqx2izymzfw
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n1obemnzd1c
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qinteymyyzh
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnmmfdnnzmq
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ycebtm2vgot
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?oeyy0j42yia
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmtzx0qjyq0
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4ywmezyarto
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?to2ddtwzz2m
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mjdcjjjkgfw
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmzczjjwoi2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?22cwowyovny
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2onn2ezz25m
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?idjmmidnmw0
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3lrrwjwmmlw
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?idyydj5jg1y
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i2ehnnmnrh2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?deceoztmhvt
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nf0fm1kjmn2 

I`m downloading it wright now I`m hearing only good things of W7 so I will give it a try but considering how little time I have provable be moth from now


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm loving windows Seven right now, on two machines at the same time!


Laptop with 32 bit
Desktop with 64bit


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

So far so good, I gotta say I'm impressed with both versions, I do favor x64 for it's utilization of more than 3.5GB of RAM, but aside from that it doesn't feel any different from x86, both are solid, speedy and great.

Though some issues, the biggest one for me is on that's an issue in it's own but has an issue with 7, the crappy entity that is PunkBuster. They dont' support 7, and don't plan to until it's retail release...go figure. I hope someone has a fix or they get a change of heart, but I was having issues in SOME PB servers in FFoW last night. I hear CoD5 MP is ok, but CoD4 MP is giving people issues. Then there's the MP3 thing, I use Winamp Pro anyways...so no worries there!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kudos on using Winamp 

I have my own colour theme for bento if you like yellow on black 

( looks better then it sounds I swear)


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2009)

I have an old laptop that I use for playing everything except games, It has a 3Ghz P4 HT, 2GB of ram and a 128MB radeon9600Pro, you guys think it will handle 7


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 10, 2009)

For those users having issues with Adobe Acrobat reader and build 6801 (this may be only a case of my 2 pc's tho). I suggest installing the alternative called FoxIt Reader. http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Kudos on using Winamp
> 
> I have my own colour theme for bento if you like yellow on black
> 
> ( looks better then it sounds I swear)



I love winamp, I just found some sort of Vista skin/mod that I like for the most part. A couple stupid things about it, but overall it's sleek and works very well.
It's called cPro_Winamp Vista, I dig it and it goes well with the darker theme I created for 7.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 10, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I have an old laptop that I use for playing everything except games, It has a 3Ghz P4 HT, 2GB of ram and a 128MB radeon9600Pro, you guys think it will handle 7



Easily.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok so Im using a 64 bit version of VM Virtual Box to install Windows 7 64 bit but when it boots from the CD it says an Error for trying to install a 64bit os on a 32 bit CPU.
> 
> My CPU is  64 bit. How do I tell VM to tell the VPC that its 64 bit?
> 
> ...



No one can help me with that?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 10, 2009)

Not sure if this is what you mean by horizontal span:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 10, 2009)

NVM got VM Virtual Box to work. As for the Span, I'll find out myself now thanks.


----------



## spud107 (Jan 10, 2009)

installed on 3 comps so far, one was an old vaio laptop that im surprised ran as well  as it did considering the specs, 1.4ghz athlon, 512mb sdram sodimm, 10gb hd partition,
the only driver not found yet was for videochip, ati rage mobility,


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 10, 2009)

Will I need to have a free partition before installing Windows 7 or can I upgrade my installation?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

You can probably upgrade,  but this is a beta,  I wouldn't make it your main os yet..  Make a separate partition and dual boot with it for now.  Unless you're absolutely certain all your drivers and apps will work with it!  I like win7 alot,  but I'm still dual booting....


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 10, 2009)

Windows 7 is absolutely awesome IMO. I am loving it. I upgraded from Vista 64 ultimate to Windows 7 64 ultimate. Went smooth as butter. I LOVE the window management!!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep,  this new beta is even better than the alpha,  very fast,  install time is nothing!  Check control panel,  wow lots of things to play with heheh!


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know if you can roll back to vista if you choose to upgrade?

Also they will release fixes for this beta? (they have already released 1 hotfix)


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 10, 2009)

You guys think it would run well or better than XP on my netbook?

Atom 1.6GHz
1GB DDR2

And would Aero work on its X3100 Intel Graphics?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 10, 2009)

Honestly I think it might. It doesn't utilize as much memory as vista so i think there is a good chance


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

I doesn't seem to use that much less ram on my 4Gb setup, but I don't mind, I'd rather it use the memory it allocates intelligently than not at all imo. I got used to that in vista, but on that laptop I'm sure 7 will run, I've heard that Vista and Xp drivers work in 7. I have not verified that tho, a buddy at work claims he used all XP drivers...dunno how true it is tho. Sometimes you'll have to run the driver installer in the compatability mode of the OS it was meant for. I had to run my chipset drivers in Vista compatability mode and they installed fine.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 10, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> You guys think it would run well or better than XP on my netbook?
> 
> Atom 1.6GHz
> 1GB DDR2
> ...





it should do yeah


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2009)

2wicked said:


> Is this what you want?
> 32bit
> 
> ```
> ...



Yep your the shit man

Thanks a bunch


to bad the download has been removed and I missed your post yesterday......


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2009)

Im about to flip on MS


I get to the damn download page....I fill out the damn info for a key...then the link gets removed.....Gihf'eai damnwaioh f iot.....


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 10, 2009)

Try this thread
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=81527


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2009)

> just checked the page and its back up,i just got a 64bit key.




What page?

Where is the link?

There is no link in that thread just a pic.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2009)

edit that link didn't work....


Ok I got it downloading with a key it finally took me......there is the 64bit download link.


----------



## 3xploit (Jan 10, 2009)

anybody tried cod4 mp or any other punkbuster game yet? I tried windows 7 build 7000 32bit a while ago and got kicked out of every server, then I switched back to vista and everything's fine.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2009)

did you update punkbuster?


----------



## 3xploit (Jan 11, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> did you update punkbuster?



yeah


----------



## Triprift (Jan 11, 2009)

Punkbuster isnt supported by the beta builds of Windows 7 and may give you this error "unknown api function 131134".

I dont think this will changed until the full version of 7 is out.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 11, 2009)

how long does "preparing your computer for first use" take? its been over an hour, starting to thinks it's hung.

specs on pc
dell d600 laptop
1.8 pentium m
2gigs ram
radeon 9000 with 32megs ram
160gig hard drive


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends, Check my system specs for my laptop specs, and it took about 25-30 minutes before it moved from that screen. How long has it been for you?


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 11, 2009)

took 15 mins for my quad core system to gather system info. i was flipping shits b.c i had to be asleep in 10 mins and i really wanted to see it finsished. then of course i realize the down load would take another 15 mins and my parents would flip if i was still up so i let it go. wake up in the morning and find a "yada yada yada press ok to continue" and it had no effect on the set up. so it loaded while i was in the shower and got to see it before i went to school... then brag the shit about it and make everyone jealous


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah,  I finally get a 7.9,  but only for my video card,  my 1100mhz ram still only gets 5.9?


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 11, 2009)

i resterted the install from a fresh reformat, then it only took a few minutes. win 7 is up and running now. i like it so far.


----------



## selway89 (Jan 11, 2009)

I did the upgrade from Vista x64 Ultimate to Win7 x64 and it went fine and using as main OS, everything backed up should it go tits up!

Only thing I've had issues with is my ati drivers, cant install or uninstall the CCC. Always hangs on "Enumerating source media for installable packages" in CCC setup.

Managed to get it to just install the Win7 ATI driver of which it now calls my graphics card an "Engineering Sample"?!
GPU-Z Logs etc show that the card sticks to 2D clocks yet the fan goes bonkers, even had VPU recover and odd graphics under TF2 and CSS.

Anyone else having issues with ATI Drivers?

Other than that its smooth as butter, and enjoying using it!


----------



## 3xploit (Jan 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Punkbuster isnt supported by the beta builds of Windows 7 and may give you this error "unknown api function 131134".
> 
> I dont think this will changed until the full version of 7 is out.



yeah thats the error code i get. damn looks like i won't be using windows 7 beta till either punkbuster releases a fix or until 7 is officially released


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

will windows Vista 64bit drivers work for windows 7 64bit?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes,  of course Pos,  how do you think I can get that score?  181.20 whql 64bit vista driver.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 11, 2009)

only problems i had so far was windows media player hanging. i'd start a video and the pc would lock up and do nothing till hard reset. did manage to get VLC installed and all my vids work fine.

utorrent works to hehe.

i'm really liking it so far, it runs as good or better than xp did on my laptop. i really like the memory management with win7, its nice to see my ram actually get used. i have 2gigs and with xp i never used more than 500megs or so. with win7 just sitting at desktop i'm using 500meg, people may complain about that. but if you have the ram you may as well use it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Yes,  of course Pos,  how do you think I can get that score?  181.20 whql 64bit vista driver.



thanks. I didn't even look at any part of the thread to tell the truth


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it ok to disable superfetch on 7,my hard drives are spending an aweful lot of time chugging away.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

tigger said:


> Is it ok to disable superfetch on 7,my hard drives are spending an aweful lot of time chugging away.



How do you turn it off?


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't get in to download, just keep getting the circle going round forever. Perhaps I'll have to wait until a weekday.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2009)

right click my computer on start menu,select manage,and its at the bottom on the left on services and applications.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Can't get in to download, just keep getting the circle going round forever. Perhaps I'll have to wait until a weekday.



You have to use internet explorer to download it.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> You have to use internet explorer to download it.



Ah, i c, suppose I should've figured as such.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Ah, i c, suppose I should've figured as such.



NP, glad I could help. Is it working now?


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> NP, glad I could help. Is it working now?



No for some reason I keep getting an unknown error now through ie. Perhaps it just wasn't meant to be......


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

Whats turning off superfetch do?


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 11, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> No for some reason I keep getting an unknown error now through ie. Perhaps it just wasn't meant to be......



Got it now, thanks.


----------



## selway89 (Jan 11, 2009)

It will be Indexing chugging away not Superfetch. Superfetch is memory management if I remember. Indexing scans your drive directories for the search feature. I set mine just to Index the start menu and my documents and once it's done it rarely needs to do much from then on.


----------



## fritoking (Jan 11, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> You have to use internet explorer to download it.



 i used firefox and the link i posted earlier?


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats turning off superfetch do?



seconded, I would like to know also.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 11, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superfetch#SuperFetch I'd leave it on.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 11, 2009)

I say to leave it on. 

what do you guys think about clockability? I disliked vista immensely because no matter how stable the overclock was, i couldn't get my buddies computer to run. It was UBCD stable for 24+ hours, but it would always blue screen in vista over 3.4ish.

So my big thing is how well does it respond to over clocking. What do you guys think?


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 11, 2009)

hey guys im downloading windows 7 now crnt wait to test it out it looks great im no computer programmer but i no how to install os and format hdd and stuff so i should get it up and running fine but is there any prior advice you guys can give to a guy whos an absolute noob at this 

oh an ill be primary 'testing' gaming on it lol whats the driect x deal? is it still 9 on the beta version? and will it be like 10 on the final?

cheers guys 'n' gals


----------



## Kursah (Jan 11, 2009)

Some have ran dxdiag to verify DX11 on currently installed, I ran dxwebsetup to get all the other updated DX stuff which wasn't a very big d/l bug my World In Conflict would not play till I installed that stuff (didn't have to re-install the game tho...otherwise it may have installed that dx file).


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

God damn the movie maker program on 7 SUCKS ASS. I am seriously raging over this.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> God damn the movie maker program on 7 SUCKS ASS. I am seriously raging over this.



should have got a mac 

lol j/k

windows movie maker always sucks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

I liked the one on Vista and XP. They messed up the GUI, it makes no sense now! Plus if I had the money for a mac I would just buy some games and do Tri-SLi..


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I liked the one on Vista and XP. They messed up the GUI, it makes no sense now! Plus if I had the money for a mac I would just buy some games and do Tri-SLi..




I got both mac and pc. ok just mac atm and imovie blows away windows movie maker. not kidding.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

I just need the timeline view. I just record stuff and put music over it.. I can't do this in the 7 version!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone managed to make it work? FF gives me a neverending circle, IE just times out.


edit: 32 bit worked, x64 didnt.
edit 2: constantly hitting ctrl-F5 (forced refresh) worked. In the end i got 5 keys doing this


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> anyone managed to make it work? FF gives me a neverending circle, IE just times out.
> 
> 
> edit: 32 bit worked, x64 didnt.



Keep at it. 64-bit worked for me eventually, but it had many errors along the way.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2009)

see my update. i had to do 32 bit first, but got 2 32 bit and 3 x64 in the end.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2009)

My laptop is starting to run sluggishly on seven, desktop is still running fast as shit mind


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> My laptop is starting to run sluggishly on seven, desktop is still running fast as shit mind



Any impact on fps in games? I haven't gamed on 7 yet.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm about to use my laptop with 7 for the first time as soon as this ISO is done burning.

Let's see how it works for a student who does lots of mobile computing.

I hear battery life is improved via dimming features and whatnot?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2009)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> I'm about to use my laptop with 7 for the first time as soon as this ISO is done burning.
> 
> Let's see how it works for a student who does lots of mobile computing.
> 
> I hear battery life is improved via dimming features and whatnot?



those features would definately depend on hardware and driver support.
If your laptop supports those features (most would) and 7's software recognises it, i dont see why it wouldnt help battery life.

I just need a way to get my hands on the ISO's


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 12, 2009)

The new download is an ISO. From Microsoft's site they tell you to burn it to a DVD now.

I guess it's for the less technically experienced people (AKA Window's userbase).

My laptop is relatively new, so I believe it should show an improvement, which is good since this upcoming semester I have 4 hours straight of class 3 days a week. :O

I'm already whoring this out though. Just reading about it gives me hope for Microsoft to conquer Apple!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2009)

MS gave me links, the problem is that i'm on dial up/3G wireless. i dont have the speed to download it.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 12, 2009)

Either way, I'm HIGHLY impressed! This is so fast!!!


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 12, 2009)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> The new download is an ISO. From Microsoft's site they tell you to burn it to a DVD now.
> 
> I guess it's for the less technically experienced people (AKA Window's userbase).
> 
> ...



Microsoft conquered Apple long ago. Apple is just now making a comeback worth noting. It's going to be a long time before they actually threaten microsoft though, and it will take a serious gameplan change on apple's part (they still haven't approached the biggest part of taking a market share, the affordability part). I'm looking forward to trying this 7 out though, just need my 640 to come, then I'll reformat and the benches will commence......


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Any impact on fps in games? I haven't gamed on 7 yet.


Not by much, on low quality it squeezes a few extra frames out of games, but that's about it.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 12, 2009)

i tried it on my lappy but when i tried to install it said the boot file thing was corrupt it may be cause i downloaded the 64 bit version intessionally for my desktop ill try the 32 bit tonight


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to say, besides minor hardware incompatibilities - this is AMAZING. Visually it's the most pleasing OS I've ever used. It runs on about the same memory as Vista, but programs open and close on the fly. The new taskbar takes some major getting used to, but makes multitasking clean, fast, and easy. I've sent in a few error reports, and I hope Microsoft really makes this OS run even better, which I have no doubt they'll do.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2009)

Worked out what was making things run slowly, putting things in compatibility mode really brings things to a screaming halt.

Windows Live Messenger seams to be the main culprit, everything else only slowed down the individual program.
Laptop is back to being snappy and fast


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 12, 2009)

Windows Live Messenger is fine for me, that's odd, are you on 64 bit?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2009)

I only use messenger on my laptop ( 32 bit) and as I said its only a problem in compatibility mode.

I'm using a beta of windows live as well mind you.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

panther: you earned a thanks from me, you probably saved a lot of us some trouble reporting that. make sure you send it to MS somehow


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have done


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just installed Windows 7! YAY

I don't know if this is the right place to be asking this but,
I just noticed that my System Rating is not working.. 
I get this error after the Assessment completes:

Windows Experience Index...

Cannot complete assessment.
The assessment or other operation did not complete successfully. This is due to an error being reported from the operating system, driver, or other component.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 13, 2009)

ooiman92 said:


> I just installed Windows 7! YAY
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to be asking this but,
> I just noticed that my System Rating is not working..
> ...




Ahh I had this , it was a problem with my graphics card being over clocked.
I set the graphics card to its default settings and restarted the computer the WEI then worked, then to get it back up to speed I knocked up the speed my 5mhz then would rerun wei, and then if it was successful would take it up by 5 again
.


is any of your hardware over clocked?


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh I had this , it was a problem with my graphics card being over clocked.
> I set the graphics card to its default settings and restarted the computer the WEI then worked, then to get it back up to speed I knocked up the speed my 5mhz then would rerun wei, and then if it was successful would take it up by 5 again
> .
> 
> ...



Sorry, none of my hardware is overclocked. I have a DELL, Dell's cant be overclocked. lol. Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 13, 2009)

ooiman92 said:


> Sorry, none of my hardware is overclocked. I have a DELL, Dell's cant be overclocked. lol. Thanks for trying to help though.


you have a Dell that's why lol. nah.. man it isn't that really. don't know what it could be.

what's the space required to install Windows 7?


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> you have a Dell that's why lol. nah.. man it isn't that really. don't know what it could be.
> 
> what's the space required to install Windows 7?



When i installed it, it took less than 8GB so its not as big as Vista was (15GB). lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

40gb


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 13, 2009)

ok which one of you is correct...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

Its less than 15gb normally,mine is been a tard and some impossible to find files are taking up 15gb somehow.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol now im confused  what AS said


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got 10GB free on a 24GB OS partition after installing 7, moving my saved games back over, installing updates, drivers, etc. I think it depends on what crap needs to be installed and added on after install. Though immediately after install I had about 14.5GB free space. So far the installation size is very similar to Vista which is no suprise to me..next time I make an OS partition though I will size it upwards of the 40-50GB range.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

Its less than 15gb it needs guys.My just has some infathomable problem and is eating 15gb or so more than it should be.


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

My Installation took about 10GB total with my programs installed. I can save some extra space by disabling Virtual Memory, and i have Hibernate disabled so that frees up another 2GB.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone got any ideas what going on with mine then?






This is a 40gb partion and i have 2.25gb free space.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2009)

Run Disk Cleaner, how much does it come up with? How large is your page file set to?
Have you tried any other cleaners like CCleaner to see what it picks up as garbage?


----------



## selway89 (Jan 13, 2009)

How big is the pagefile and where is it stored?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think its broken.







I just tried disk cleanup again,it worked.Somehow there was....get this 113gb of queud error reporting files.

Here it is now


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2009)

Well manually set it, that's gotta be the problem


----------



## Melvis (Jan 13, 2009)

Any problems with different browsers? like Firefox etc


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Any problems with different browsers? like Firefox etc



My Firefox and Internet Explorer browsers crash regularly


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2009)

Its ok now kursah,i have the free space back,i wonder if the page file options will have the drives in the box now.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2009)

I use IE8 and Opera, both have been great, but Opera wins thus far because I had a small issue with Netflix instant movies when installing that for some reason killed my IE8...made it think my PC was not connected to the internet..but it didn't take long to resolve and get the netflix working as it should.

Opera has yet to fail or cause any issues...been stable as always.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 13, 2009)

ok so what's the real space here? will it just depend? i have my Virtual Drive set to 13.6GB.


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

It probably depends on how much RAM you have because, the more you have, it will allocate more of the space to your hard drive for pagefile and hibernation file. 

Edit: And i still need help about the Windows Experience Index because I get a "Cannot Complete Assessment" Error every time i try it.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 13, 2009)

ooiman92 said:


> It probably depends on how much RAM you have because, the more you have, it will allocate more of the space to your hard drive for pagefile and hibernation file.


hibernation files take most of the space up. i'll be using 1GB in the Virtual Drive.


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think you should just disable the hibernation file. Why are you going to Hibernate a Virtual PC? lol


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 13, 2009)

ooiman92 said:


> I think you should just disable the hibernation file. Why are you going to Hibernate a Virtual PC? lol


no no i have hibernation enabled on my PC. i was just saying hibernation takes up a lot of space.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea, hybernation is a waste of time IMO, type cmd into start menu, and run cmd.exe.  Then type "powercfg -h off" to turn it off and instantly regain a few GB


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 13, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Yea, hybernation is a waste of time IMO, type cmd into start menu, and run cmd.exe.  Then type "powercfg -h off" to turn it off and instantly regain a few GB


i just did Disk Clean Up and that did the trick in all in one go. going to Defrag with Defraggler now


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2009)

I just made a movie of how to install 7 off of a flash drive, and installing it on a sdd drive.

No DVD needed LOL.

trying to compress it now.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Yea, hybernation is a waste of time IMO, type cmd into start menu, and run cmd.exe.  Then type "powercfg -h off" to turn it off and instantly regain a few GB



i use hibernate. i sleep my PC's all the time, and quite often i'll go away for a day or two, so i turn everything off at the wall.

without vista/7's hibernate, my systems would be very upset at losing power in a sleep state.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2009)

A lot of games aren't working for me in 7.. Phantasy Star, Left 4 Dead, Battlefield 2, CSS.. Gonna reinstall Vista when I get my 280 on Wednesday


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 13, 2009)

GPU folding hangs when the screen turns off or when the screen saver turns on. NEVER had that with vista or XP.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> A lot of games aren't working for me in 7.. Phantasy Star, Left 4 Dead, Battlefield 2, CSS.. Gonna reinstall Vista when I get my 280 on Wednesday



right click compatiblity mode(try different ones)/run as admin


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2009)

I have tried them


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2009)

try differnt video card drivers

2003 ones


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2009)

Darn,  this x64 is fast!  So glad I replaced my vista64 install with this.  First new os that I can honestly say may beat my xp64 in performance!  Except for my multi-monitor problem under it,  my games blaze,  left4dead actually runs flawless under it,  can't believe this is a beta 1.  I've done betas since win98 alpha,  I've never seen anything like this.  Last beta this stable was win2k beta2 something....


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

my 7 is due later this week, my brother is sending disks up tomorrow.

Will be running 3 x64 and one x86


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2009)

One more thing that shocks me about it,  media center is able to get tv listings for my remote small town up here in canada,  only beyond tv does this normally,  think I'll be using win7 for my tv viewing from now on!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

oh yeah, can someone tell me if 7's MCE can have codecs added? vistas one refuses to play most file types i have here, making it somewhat useless as a 'media center'


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh yeah, can someone tell me if 7's MCE can have codecs added? vistas one refuses to play most file types i have here, making it somewhat useless as a 'media center'



I think you can use, K-Lite Mega Codec Pack (http://codecguide.com/). That's what I use anyways. It works perfectly under Windows 7. 

Edit: I'm not sure if this is what you're talking about, lol. Are you talking about the media player?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2009)

I jst noticed quick links is gone WTF MS


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 13, 2009)

*Upgrade from XP pro*

I want to upgrade my XP machine to 7 , but it says I have to load the ultimate Version and do a clean install instead of upgrading the current OS. Is that becausae I downloaded it to a Vista Machine and burned the disk from there. Or do all XP installs have to be clean installs ?
If that being the case I will have to find drivers to match all my hardware for vista I assume? So I should do a vista test first? Is there a XP/Win 7 installl htread ? I looked and couldn't find one. Thank you


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 13, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I want to upgrade my XP machine to 7 , but it says I have to load the ultimate Version and do a clean install instead of upgrading the current OS. Is that becausae I downloaded it to a Vista Machine and burned the disk from there. Or do all XP installs have to be clean installs ?
> If that being the case I will have to find drivers to match all my hardware for vista I assume? So I should do a vista test first? Is there a XP/Win 7 installl htread ? I looked and couldn't find one. Thank you



personally i wouldnt upgrade from any o/s to the beta of windows 7

i would make a new partition and do a clean install of 7, it will be much better. and then you dont have to worry about losing all your stuff if it crashes.  

as for drivers: all vista drivers work in 7, iff you can run vista, you can definately run windows 7.

looking at your specs for your xp machine, ive read that 7 will run just fine with aero and everything on, with a p4 2.4ghz and 1gb of ram (and vista runs fine too, ive tried)  
so you should be fine, if you make a new partition


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> GPU folding hangs when the screen turns off or when the screen saver turns on. NEVER had that with vista or XP.



remember, its still a beta


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> A lot of games aren't working for me in 7.. Phantasy Star, Left 4 Dead, Battlefield 2, CSS.. Gonna reinstall Vista when I get my 280 on Wednesday



strange...i was able to play left 4 dead with my laptop with win 7
it has an ati mobility radeon x1400


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 13, 2009)

ooiman92 said:


> I think you can use, K-Lite Mega Codec Pack (http://codecguide.com/). That's what I use anyways. It works perfectly under Windows 7.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if this is what you're talking about, lol. Are you talking about the media player?



he's talking about windows media center


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 13, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> personally i wouldnt upgrade from any o/s to the beta of windows 7
> 
> i would make a new partition and do a clean install of 7, it will be much better. and then you dont have to worry about losing all your stuff if it crashes.
> 
> ...



I upgraded from Vista 64 Ultimate and its working fine. I would not recommend upgrading from XP though.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I've read somewhere that you can only select the upgrade option if you have Vista SP1 installed, otherwise you have to do a clean install.


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey guys I just installed 7 64 but last night and everything is going smoothly..I just have one question. The performance indicator is giving my HDD a rating of 2.0..the one in my specs listed. I ran it twice thinking the HDD was busy doing something the first time, but it came out the same both times. Any ideas?


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 13, 2009)

how much space does windows xp need to run and windows 7 by anychance? coz ive got a very small hdd but i could make another small partion for 7 if need be


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2009)

ooiman92 said:


> I think you can use, K-Lite Mega Codec Pack (http://codecguide.com/). That's what I use anyways. It works perfectly under Windows 7.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if this is what you're talking about, lol. Are you talking about the media player?



ah, no. I was talking about media center, not media player. And i will never, ever use the piece of shit that is called K-lite. that pack is far, far more trouble than its worth. Hell, it even broke fallout3 at launch...


boise49ers" even if you could upgrade from XP to 7, its not like your drivers and software are all going to work. Most of them would need updating/reinstalling anyway. its illogical to assume that just because the OS can upgrade, that everything else is going to be compatible.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 14, 2009)

Is windows 7 still NTFS? or have they finally changed that?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 14, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Is windows 7 still NTFS? or have they finally changed that?



yup it is


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 14, 2009)

So I installed another 2 GB of RAM and now my HDD is getting a 1.9  any ideas?


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ah, no. I was talking about media center, not media player. And i will never, ever use the piece of shit that is called K-lite. that pack is far, far more trouble than its worth. Hell, it even broke fallout3 at launch...



Oh, sorry, i didn't know it caused you problems before, it works ok for me though.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

OK so does anyone know how to add quick links back?


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> OK so does anyone know how to add quick links back?



I think the quick links are already on the taskbar. You just drag and drop the Icons into the taskbar and use it from there. Basically, the whole taskbar is a quick launch bar without the labels.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 14, 2009)

I finally got windows 7 build 7k and its amazing, BUT its on my mac, so how do i get all the necassary files and drivers on here for my mac?


----------



## ooiman92 (Jan 14, 2009)

I need help on my Windows Experience Index. I always get a "Cannot Complete Assessment" Error at the end of the test. I think its something to do with my Hard Drive, but I'm not too sure because it gets up to that point and then gives me the error.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 14, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I finally got windows 7 build 7k and its amazing, BUT its on my mac, so how do i get all the necassary files and drivers on here for my mac?



Here is a guide to help you with that


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

ooiman92 said:


> I think the quick links are already on the taskbar. You just drag and drop the Icons into the taskbar and use it from there. Basically, the whole taskbar is a quick launch bar without the labels.



no no no quick links does not install there. 6850 build still had quick links......


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> no no no quick links does not install there. 6850 build still had quick links......



I believe this is what you are looking for?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for fixing something that yet another dumb ass at MS broke. That really likes to remove good things from their o/s.....


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah i know what you mean. They need to "listen" to the feedback that they claim to listen to


----------



## Protius (Jan 14, 2009)

Installing this now, heard a lot of good things so far.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. They need to "listen" to the feedback that they claim to listen to



I sent them feedback about the terrible movie maker they have for 7.. I hope they make the vista one just for it or something


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 14, 2009)

ok so has anyone played left 4 dead on win7 yet.  It runs better, in fact the whole operating system is just, better!  Its really fast!!!!!!!


----------



## Duxx (Jan 14, 2009)

AHHHHHHH I love this thing!  So many cool little things that aren't life changing but just create a good overall OS.  Just loaded it last night and the only time I get back on XP(dual boot) is when I have to play a game or something (only gave partition 15gb, have to change that sometime)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2009)

just got 7  DVD has burned, installing now. see y'all soon!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 14, 2009)

Look forward to your impresssions mon.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 14, 2009)

you will love it, and i jut realised what the joke is with the fish on the windows 7 wallpaper


----------



## Speedynas (Jan 14, 2009)

*Fixed?*



pbmaster said:


> Hey guys I just installed 7 64 but last night and everything is going smoothly..I just have one question. The performance indicator is giving my HDD a rating of 2.0..the one in my specs listed. I ran it twice thinking the HDD was busy doing something the first time, but it came out the same both times. Any ideas?



Ben do this...

1. Control panel>hardware & sound>device manager
2. Under disk drives, find your main drive
3. Right click your main drive and select properties
4. Policies tab, uncheck the "enable write caching on this device"
5. Click ok, and re-run your WEI 

Now it's not a great idea to disable write caching unless you are using a UPS or other sort of power backup. If you lose power while the HDD is writing it could mean data loss. Use at your own risk.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> you will love it, and i jut realised what the joke is with the fish on the windows 7 wallpaper



What's the joke?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tbh i think i will reinstall vista x64.There are too many irritating bugs in win7,i will wait till its out retail.

I had to end task on ie,now i have a bar stuck on my desktop that says open in new tab,but does nothing.Refreshing the desktop or changing the background deos'nt get rid of it either.I think its a bit of a turd with a shine on it.Vista x64 was waaay more stable than this rubbish.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2009)

*Dual Boot*

I took advise and made mine dual boot. 
40gb/40gb  XP/Win 7.
I am having issues with my wireless adapter for the 7 side 
though. I haven't had much time to work to correct it yet. 
Also I tried to load Vegas 2 on the 7 side and it kept shutting 
down with an error. I just loaded it on XP instead. Both COD 4 and 5 
seem to working fine on 7. They run fairly smooth for as crappy a card 
I have for that machine. I think I may hardwire my Two Gamers just to see if it'll 
smooth out the game play. So far I like 7 though. I like Vista too, but I 
just surf and game and video edit on that machine.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2009)

im installing now ill post my results later, does vantage work on 7?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> What's the joke?



I think he means that the fish is actually a Beta fish.... for the beta version of W7. 



What utility(s) are people using to burn DVDs and such.. Nero has been epic fail for me.


----------



## Speedynas (Jan 14, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> What utility(s) are people using to burn DVDs and such.. Nero has been epic fail for me.



I stopped using Nero LONG ago when I found Imgburn. 

http://filehippo.com/download_imgburn/

I haven't tested it yet but I'm sure it would work. Best of luck to you.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 14, 2009)

Speedynas said:


> I stopped using Nero LONG ago when I found Imgburn.
> 
> http://filehippo.com/download_imgburn/
> 
> I haven't tested it yet but I'm sure it would work. Best of luck to you.



Looks to be working. Installed easily enough and I'll try to burn something in a few minutes.


----------



## Speedynas (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice. I love it cause it's such a small app. I am a proud owner of Nero 9 (bought two of them when they were on sale in the online store for $99 for two of them right before xmas) but Imgburn loads faster and does the job nicely. 
I have the x64 of Windows7 just waiting to get a few new HDD's I'm ordering so that I can play around with it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a micro version of nero9,which just installs nero burning rom.The program takes up 23mb of space and works perfectly.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 14, 2009)

tigger said:


> I have a micro version of nero9,which just installs nereo burning rom.The program takes up 23mb of space and works perfectly.



I assume you tried on 7... ? can you link me to the download for nero micro9. I was digging around a read that people had the same problem with Nero 7 before Vista went to public release and they had to use the micro/lite versions. I can't find a working link for micro 7 though.


----------



## Speedynas (Jan 14, 2009)

Possibly 


http://www.fullandfree.info/software/nero-9-lite-edition/


would DEFINITELY scan for malware before opening.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 14, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> What utility(s) are people using to burn DVDs and such.. Nero has been epic fail for me.



If that doesn't work you could always try CDBurnerXP
It has worked for all the ISO's I've downloaded in the past.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 14, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> If that doesn't work you could always try CDBurnerXP
> It has worked for all the ISO's I've downloaded in the past.



I meant that I was looking for a burning software to use with W7. 

I got nero9 installed now and it should be fine.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> What's the joke?



the joke is the fish is a Siamese Fighting Fish, or properly named the Betta or Beta fish


----------



## Duxx (Jan 14, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I meant that I was looking for a burning software to use with W7.
> I got nero9 installed now and it should be fine.



http://weblogs.asp.net/guybarrette/...7-beta-mounting-and-burning-iso-for-free.aspx

I havent tested it out, but i read about another place testing it out and said it worked fine.  Hope this is what you wer looking for. Maybe you were talking about more than just ISO.. hah :/


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> http://weblogs.asp.net/guybarrette/...7-beta-mounting-and-burning-iso-for-free.aspx
> 
> I havent tested it out, but i read about another place testing it out and said it worked fine.  Hope this is what you wer looking for. Maybe you were talking about more than just ISO.. hah :/



LOL I never mentioned burning an ISO. I was looking for a burning application for everyday use that would copy disks without needing to copy the data to the PC and then burn a copy etc... 

It's good to know what W7 can burn an ISO without 3rd party software though. 

I got W7 installed on my system at work and I'm just trying to get everything as functional as possible.


----------



## Duxx (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah i realized that afterwards, buttttt hah thought it was still cool.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 14, 2009)

I just installed windows 7 last night/Dismorning  it was easy to install and omg fast, didnt even ask me to format the HDD first, and its a brand new HDD. I havent played with it much, but so far so good, working fine, and only using just over 500MB of ram, thats not bad.

Cant wait to get home to play with it some more and see how many of my programs, and games most of all will run on it without issues.


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 15, 2009)

has anyone tried any intense gaming(ie. crysis, farcry 2, gtaIV, fallout3, etc..) in windows 7?
all ive tried is left 4 dead and counter strike source, i got the same fps as i did in vista


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2009)

has anyone got deamon tools working? i end up in an endless reboot cycle with DT asking for just one more reboot...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the same problem Mussels, Seven did warn that it had compatibility issues.

I'm sure a fix will come for it soon.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> has anyone got deamon tools working? i end up in an endless reboot cycle with DT asking for just one more reboot...



Yup same problem here too.  I ended up using MagicISO s/Magicdisc.  This worked fine, if you want you can dl here:
http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-magicdisc-overview.htm


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got it installed, running the 64 bit version. Loving it so far.

No problems for me yet. Hell, even my 9 year old heavily patched mechwarrior4 mercenaries seems to like it.


----------



## Protius (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got 64bit working as well, great so far, much better than vista


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 15, 2009)

i got it installed but it f'd my macbook up. I cannot boot into osx. i like it, but its so different. i just wonder how consumers will like it.

tomorrow at work, im going to run a little expirment and find out.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure if I should post this in bugs report or what,  but I prefer beyond tv,  and when I bring up the guide on my remote that comes with my theatre pro 650,  it first brings up the beyond tv guide listings,  then promptly brings up media center with it's own tv listings,  both the same,  but not wanted!  Any way to disable media center,  as it is not able to display widescreen tv on my display,  and beyondtv can!


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2009)

I love it so far, a week into 7 and a few days into x64 7 and I really do like it for the most part. The thing that really gets me is Punkbuster...I may have to make a partition for Vista or something...dunno what I'll do yet. If I didn't game online as much in PB games it would be a nonexistant issue obviously...but it's a serious hinderance. That and for some reason FFoW plays great, then all of a sudden my frames drop to the 20's (from history tracking), from then on it'll play smooth for a few seconds and get sticky again...could be drivers, I've tried compatability modes etc. Setting it to a 4:3 resolution seemed to help, but 1280x1024 is very pale in comparison to 1680x1050...


----------



## mysticjon (Jan 15, 2009)

Cant get my damn 5.1 surround speakers to work, utter gayness and im very fustrated, I have X-fi Fatal1ty FPS, i've tried every imaginable way to get my speakers to work, no luck, and i havnt seen any forum on the internet to explain how to get it working. But other than my bad luck with my sound card, its decent


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2009)

I had no issues to get 5.1 working on x86 or x64 w/my X-Fi Xtreme Music...I installed the newest drivers from Creative, I don't recall if I had to do compatability mode or not for install, and installed control panel...I can switch between 2.1 and 5.1 while playing sounds/music/movies/games w/o a hitch or error or loss of sound (Vista would lose sound if it was being played while swtiching between modes, at least in x64, I'd just have to push stop and play to get the sound from the source going again..).


----------



## mysticjon (Jan 15, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I had no issues to get 5.1 working on x86 or x64 w/my X-Fi Xtreme Music...I installed the newest drivers from Creative, I don't recall if I had to do compatability mode or not for install, and installed control panel...I can switch between 2.1 and 5.1 while playing sounds/music/movies/games w/o a hitch or error or loss of sound (Vista would lose sound if it was being played while swtiching between modes, at least in x64, I'd just have to push stop and play to get the sound from the source going again..).




hey did you get my PM?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2009)

mysticjon said:


> hey did you get my PM?



Replied! 

I'm pretty sure I gave you the solution as I now remember having that issue for a very short time...so hopefully that's the fix..and you can post stating it works. If not, then I dunno...SOL till better drivers/compatability is there unfortunately...but let's hope that simple solution works! I hope you haven't already tried it!


----------



## DaveK (Jan 15, 2009)

So far so good for me on 32bit with my POS PC, loads up nice and fast. I was surprised to see an update for my integrated Intel GFX chipset when I first booted, now I can use 1440x900 instead of 1280x1024 and there was no need for me to install any audio drivers 

BTW, where's that Aero theme? I don't see it


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 15, 2009)

you need to run windows experience rating, right click my computer then click propertys you should be able to see where to go from here


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 15, 2009)

its great loaded the 32 bit one on my lappy and works a dream the install was supper quick and it loads up supper quick too best of all i think it has better power management for lappys coz i had xp at first and when i turnd it on my fubard battery would die within f mins of pressing the on button but now it lasts like an extra half our  so with a decent new battery it must last ages


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

i love the new 64X bit ultimate its kinda buggy at times but what do you expect its a BETA!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 15, 2009)

only issue I've ran into so far is with a old game that doesn't support 1920*1200 res. With XP and vista, my system would automatically scale the games picture to fill my screen, now it doesn't(I have about 2 inches on either side of of my monitor thats black when I play that game). Sure this is display driver related.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2009)

to anyone trying to play MKV files with subtitles, theres a few bugs in 7.

Short version, haali media splitter doesnt work. Tell your favourite player to use directvobsub instead (MPC and zoom player worked here when tested) and your MKV's will have subtitles again.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 15, 2009)

*Wireless Adapter*



frankie827 said:


> personally i wouldnt upgrade from any o/s to the beta of windows 7
> 
> i would make a new partition and do a clean install of 7, it will be much better. and then you dont have to worry about losing all your stuff if it crashes.
> 
> ...



I took your advise and partitioned it. The only issue I have ran into is that when I boot up on either OS now I have to unplug and replug in my D-links wireless adapter for it to find it.
Both OS have seperate drivers and software, but it still does it. Any suggetions from any one ? 7 seems to run really well though. The games play about as smooth as on XP. They are headed in the right direction.


----------



## selway89 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> to anyone trying to play MKV files with subtitles, theres a few bugs in 7.
> 
> Short version, haali media splitter doesnt work. Tell your favourite player to use directvobsub instead (MPC and zoom player worked here when tested) and your MKV's will have subtitles again.



VLC works fine, no problems at all!


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://techreport.com/discussions.x/16222

i thought this was a kinda interesting opinion


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 15, 2009)

my cpu usage on battery seems kinda high...but then again my laptop goes from 1.6ghz to 800mhz on battery
and since the minimum cpu required is 1ghz, i guess that explains the high cpu usage....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2009)

I reinstalled vista x64,its a breath of fresh air after the 7 beta.I might try seven again in a couple of weeks,but this time it will be on an old 160gb disc i have kicking around.There's no way this is reliable enough to be my main os,but i guess thats my fault for thinking it might be.

Overall,it looks nice and there are some good changes from vista,so hopefully when it goes retail,it might be worth buying.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

only problems ive had are the taskbar dissapering and my computer freezing but i think that was overclocking related


----------



## Evo85 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, I am really interested in trying this out. 

So, what do I need to do? Obviously D/L it. But, should I put it on a separate drive/partition then my current OS (XP)? What happens to it once Beta is finished?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 15, 2009)

When testing a new OS I prefer using a different hard drive just in case there are issues.

The beta version is not supposed to run after August 1, 2009 and there won't be any way to upgrade to a retail version so you have to be prepared to re-format your hard drive then.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-download.aspx


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 15, 2009)

I've tried to download it twice, and I keep getting an error that tells me to try again later.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've tried to download it twice, and I keep getting an error that tells me to try again later.



Just DL the torrent of it.  It's not illegal as it's free anyway, plus you'll probably get better DL speeds.  The MD5 and SHA 1 checksums match so there's no hidden malware in the torrents either


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 15, 2009)

The MS download server seems pretty busy during the week.  On Saturday my download went through first time.  I think it was about 2.4 GB so it might take a while.

The only issue I've found with RealTemp when using Windows 7 is that the system tray icons are no longer in order.  XP and Vista insert icons into the tray in order but Windows 7 inserts them randomly.  I can't think of a solution for that problem.  Most things run OK so far but W7 is beta so I wouldn't fully trust it just yet.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

just go to the customize taskbar and then select view all icons


----------



## AltecV1 (Jan 15, 2009)

people keep in mind that win 7 is BETA!!!!!lot of stuff dont work on it so dont make it your primary OS yet.i tried it out and i loved it!hope they can make it even faster,would be cool


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 15, 2009)

I can see the icons.  That's not the problem.  In XP and Vista when you insert an icon into the system tray, each one shows up at the far left end of the system tray.  If I use code to insert them in reverse order; core 3, core 2, core 1, core 0 then they always show up in the correct order; core 0, core 1, core 2, core 3.  In Windows 7 when you use code to insert an icon it doesn't get inserted at the end of the line.  It can get inserted anywhere in the line and the next one you insert into the system tray area will be inserted usually to the right or the left of the previous one you just inserted but it is totally random.  When things like this happen randomly, there's no way I can write code to compensate for this.

Here's a frustrating game if you have a Quad core.  Start up RealTemp and get it to display 4 system tray icons.  Now go into the System Tray and drag the icons back and forth and try to get them to line up in numerical order.  This is more fun than Solitaire!

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 15, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Just DL the torrent of it.  It's not illegal as it's free anyway, plus you'll probably get better DL speeds.  The MD5 and SHA 1 checksums match so there's no hidden malware in the torrents either



What about a legit key?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What about a legit key?



There's only 10 or so keys circulating, there's not 2.5 million unique ones as I first thought.

Here's some of the one's I've received

GW224-PV282-VVH6H-9944Y-9873P
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH


They should work with either 32 or 64 bit.


----------



## technicks (Jan 15, 2009)

And if anyone needs a fix to remove the letters at the bottom and some other useful things pm me i will give you the info.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 15, 2009)

Well ive come across a few things that windows 7 doesnt like, like comodo firewall will refuse to install  and when it goes into sleep mode and then you wake it up again it crashed on me once and rebooted.  ATI drivers installed fine (Vista), Seamonkey installed and working fine, shock horror there. Will install games later and see how they go.

Anyone else notice that wile you was installing windows 7 that your GPU got a work out? mine was getting realy hot wile installing, was realy weird  and i mean hot hot....

O well more fooling around tonight YAY


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadly, I keep getting BSOD's. Originally I upgraded from Vista 64 to Win7 64. Was working fine since release day. Then out of no where I started getting BSOD's with this well known error when your using a Phenom, 'A Clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the 
allocated time interval'. I figured maybe its due to me upgrading instead of doing a fresh install? So, I did a fresh install last night and today I come home from work, BSOD. I'm reinstalling Vista 64 to see if that gets rid of the BSOD's. If it does, then that means something in Win7 doesn't like my system. Anyone else having BSOD issues?


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 16, 2009)

batmang said:


> Sadly, I keep getting BSOD's. Originally I upgraded from Vista 64 to Win7 64. Was working fine since release day. Then out of no where I started getting BSOD's with this well known error when your using a Phenom, 'A Clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the
> allocated time interval'. I figured maybe its due to me upgrading instead of doing a fresh install? So, I did a fresh install last night and today I come home from work, BSOD. I'm reinstalling Vista 64 to see if that gets rid of the BSOD's. If it does, then that means something in Win7 doesn't like my system. Anyone else having BSOD issues?



thats what you get for using amd 
jk jk...im a horrible intel fan boy 

thats really strange though....hopefully you get that fixed


----------



## Duxx (Jan 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've tried to download it twice, and I keep getting an error that tells me to try again later.



I had an issue trying to download through Firefox... don't know why but all was fixed when I popped open IE.  Might give it a try if you haven't already.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2009)

selway89 said:


> VLC works fine, no problems at all!



VLC does not provide digital audio over SPDIF. never has worked, and i doubt it ever will. Because of this, i never use it - but yes, VLC does not have hte subtitle bug.

batmang: install the AMD dual core optimiser. Your cores are going out of sync and it makes the OS unhappy. RMclock also has a tool to fix that, if you cant get the AMD tool to work, PM me an email addy for a 64 bit RMclock with a core timeclock sync tool.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> you need to run windows experience rating, right click my computer then click propertys you should be able to see where to go from here



It keeps getting stuck at the part "Assessing Windows Media Decoding Performance" though I was able to do it when I first installed the beta (had to reinstall it). System just freezes and nothing at all works, not even the mouse, though the PC runs as if it's idle


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2009)

DaveK said:


> It keeps getting stuck at the part "Assessing Windows Media Decoding Performance" though I was able to do it when I first installed the beta (had to reinstall it). System just freezes and nothing at all works, not even the mouse, though the PC runs as if it's idle




Oh an old dell I tried to install 7 on done that, I am afraid I have no idea what causes it.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 16, 2009)

AVG Free keeps crashing my Win 7 x64 while I run Windows Live Mail (the BSOD says AVG), other than that I've had no major bugs. Been running Windows 7 for over 2 weeks...


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2009)

Just to let ya all know that i installed Kanes Wrath and updated it, then played it with a m8 over Hamachi and it worked flawlessly shocked the hell out of me ill tell ya, considering my m8 has problems with Hamachi with Vista 64, so im very happy


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2009)

gaming performance is definately higher. i manged  game of supreme commander (all low graphics, of course) on an athlon 64 x2 4000+ with my onboard radeon 3200 graphics. Sure it was laggy at times, but it was completely unplayable under vista with the same settings.

seems like MS have really made a good OS this time around, all my problems are 3rd party ones and not MS's fault at all (deamon tools, punkbuster, etc)


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 17, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> There's only 10 or so keys circulating, there's not 2.5 million unique ones as I first thought.
> 
> Here's some of the one's I've received
> 
> ...



thank you so much oli, just activated my copy on my new raptor


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 17, 2009)

I know this is windows 7 but it is beta os but!!

look at my screenie. 10.6 

and os 7 will screw up your mac if you dont boot camp it right just fyi.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 17, 2009)

just wonderin but why would you put windows on a mac?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 17, 2009)

If you've been having problems with the Catalyst 8-11/8-12 drivers in W7 then you can get the W7 Beta Catalyst drivers here: http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 18, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> people keep in mind that win 7 is BETA!!!!!lot of stuff dont work on it so dont make it your primary OS yet.i tried it out and i loved it!hope they can make it even faster,would be cool



Partition !


----------



## francis511 (Jan 18, 2009)

Here`s one to figure out. For the last few days , my internet connection has been getting choppy. Right now , it`s pretty much down. I`m just going to give it a couple of days to see if it`s an isp thing. So , to pass the time , I installed 7 on a virtual machine and as soon as it was up and running , the internet connection worked perfectly !

Thing is I can`t reproduce what`s unusual about it

Does work

Windows 7 on virtual pc


Doesn`t work 

Two different rigs same router
Any other installation of windows on virtual pc or vmware


----------



## francis511 (Jan 18, 2009)

Moot now - rebooted router and now works but just for a moment spooky !


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 18, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> just wonderin but why would you put windows on a mac?



Steam.. i had vista on it so i can play tf2 but upgraded it to 7.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 18, 2009)

I decided to drop W7 because the ATI drivers suck and the gaming performance is subpar...however that is ATI's fault not MS'.....I am excited when the retail product ships because I think it will have quite a bit more polish on it.  Besides the gaming W7 was faster and snappier than Vista in every respect.... Finally MS can create something that isnt a proverbial wet fart


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 21, 2009)

so i decided to do some benching on 7
i scored higher on 7 with aero on than i did with vista with aero off


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://maxishine.com.au/index.php?o...d=42:reviews-hardware2&Itemid=64&limitstart=9

this was a really overlook of the beta

and i did post the last page of the review for a reason


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 22, 2009)

Well Im back to W7 as I decided to see where I went wrong....Now gaming on W7 is very smooth.... I dont know why exactly but all my games are running smooth... well beta products are a curious thing... 또봐.


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 22, 2009)

another good article

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123258632983004629.html?mod=yahoo_hs&ru=yahoo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 22, 2009)

well i tested window 7 for a while and i am done with it now. I am back to good ol XP and Vista
i will recommend and consider buying it when released i am impressed with it and is better with gaming then vista was.


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well i tested window 7 for a while and i am done with it now. I am back to good ol XP and Vista
> i will recommend and consider buying it when released i am impressed with it and is better with gaming then vista was.




i'm already recommending it to my friends


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 23, 2009)

ive got it on every rig i can i thinks its great compared to xp im just curious bout one thing i ran dxdiag and it says im running directx 11 well thats fair enough on my desktop top i gues coz 4850's can handle that probably but on my lappy im lucky to play age of empires so how can it support directx 11?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> ive got it on every rig i can i thinks its great compared to xp im just curious bout one thing i ran dxdiag and it says im running directx 11 well thats fair enough on my desktop top i gues coz 4850's can handle that probably but on my lappy im lucky to play age of empires so how can it support directx 11?



just because you have DX11 installed, doesnt mean anything to do with your video cards capabilities or performance.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 24, 2009)

How do you guys think 7 would function on an xps from a few years ago w/ a Pentium M @ around 900mhz (it should be 1.7, it keeps downclocking for a reason I have not been able to discover yet, haven't looked into it too much though), 1gb ram, and integrated gfx, I think a 915/945? That's somewhere around the minimum specs I think, but it's my gf's laptop that I also use sometimes and I'm not particularly interested in putting an OS on there that's gonna slow it down significantly. Also I like the pretty stuff, so if that can't work then there is no point (I like the functionality of 7, but the look is what will really be cool for her).


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 24, 2009)

> just because you have DX11 installed, doesnt mean anything to do with your video cards capabilities or performance.



care to elaberate?  so it says im running direct 11 but im actually only running nine on my lappy? and if i had it on my desktop with my 4850 it'd only bo 10.1?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

DX11 is compatible with DX10.1 cards. But nothing uses it yet so of course you're not using it!


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 24, 2009)

but isnt directx implimented on everything visual? i no im not using 11 its kinda obvious ifd you saw the specs on my lappy thats why i was wondering why dxdiag says 11 is there. One question then i wannatry out directx 10 ive finally got a card to handle it so if i buy a directx game crysis for example will i be playing it in directx 10 on windows 7?


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 24, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I decided to drop W7 because the ATI drivers suck and the gaming performance is subpar...however that is ATI's fault not MS'.....I am excited when the retail product ships because I think it will have quite a bit more polish on it.  Besides the gaming W7 was faster and snappier than Vista in every respect.... Finally MS can create something that isnt a proverbial wet fart



ATI drivers are not bad at all, its just that its hard to get used to when it comes to driver cleaning Windows 7.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 24, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> but isnt directx implimented on everything visual? i no im not using 11 its kinda obvious ifd you saw the specs on my lappy thats why i was wondering why dxdiag says 11 is there. One question then i wannatry out directx 10 ive finally got a card to handle it so if i buy a directx game crysis for example will i be playing it in directx 10 on windows 7?



It only says dx11, cause thats highest version of DirectX you have installed  But you can still use dx 9 and 10 without a problem  And yes, you will be able to play crysis in dx10 on win7.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 24, 2009)

what drivers to use with seven?


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 24, 2009)

> And yes, you will be able to play crysis in dx10 on win7



awww yeaa finally ill get too see what the hype is about 



> what drivers to use with seven



i think its vista drivers
i had a usb wireless adapter and lost the disk xp drivers wouldnt work but vista did


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2009)

can someone tell me how to cange this UBER GAY taskbar and change it to the regular vista one some of you have?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2009)

Disagree with you, love the new taskbar XD

Right click the task bar, click small icons, then change " always combine hide labels" to one of the other two.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Disagree with you, love the new taskbar XD
> 
> Right click the task bar, click small icons, then change " always combine hide labels" to one of the other two.



omg thank you


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> but isnt directx implimented on everything visual? i no im not using 11 its kinda obvious ifd you saw the specs on my lappy thats why i was wondering why dxdiag says 11 is there. One question then i wannatry out directx 10 ive finally got a card to handle it so if i buy a directx game crysis for example will i be playing it in directx 10 on windows 7?



card + directx + game all need to support the same standard to use it. If one doesnt, then it drops back.

using a DX 10.1 card with a DX11 OS and a DX 9 game, the lowest denominator would be DX9 therefore, running in dX9.


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 27, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> How do you guys think 7 would function on an xps from a few years ago w/ a Pentium M @ around 900mhz (it should be 1.7, it keeps downclocking for a reason I have not been able to discover yet, haven't looked into it too much though), 1gb ram, and integrated gfx, I think a 915/945? That's somewhere around the minimum specs I think, but it's my gf's laptop that I also use sometimes and I'm not particularly interested in putting an OS on there that's gonna slow it down significantly. Also I like the pretty stuff, so if that can't work then there is no point (I like the functionality of 7, but the look is what will really be cool for her).



it should work just fine
btw its probably downclocking because of speedstep...if you try to disable it on a laptop it will most likely keep the cpu multiplier at the lowest possible number...


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 27, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> it should work just fine
> btw its probably downclocking because of speedstep...if you try to disable it on a laptop it will most likely keep the cpu multiplier at the lowest possible number...



That's what I thought at first too, but it actually shows up at that speed in the bios. I believe it's power related. Like I said I haven't fooled w/ it much. I'm gonna put 7 on there soon.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 27, 2009)

> using a DX 10.1 card with a DX11 OS and a DX 9 game, the lowest denominator would be DX9 therefore, running in dX9.



right thanks, so i gather from that if i use a dx10 game then it'l run in dx10? 

(and i thught crysis was dx10?)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, if you run a DX10 game, it will play in DX10. And yes Crysis can be played as DX10 or DX9


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2009)

*Lost Dual boot option*

Well I have 7 on a partition and XP on the other. I caught a visus on my XP partition so I  reformatted the XP side, but when I boot now it just goes to XP. How do I get the window back that gives me the option to go to Windows 7 or as the window says an Older version of Windows. Can I get it back with out totally reloading 7 again ? 
Any help would be wonderful. Thank you


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

When you formatted the XP side you likely removed the boot manager that was in the same partition. You should put the Windows 7 disk and and try the repair function from the disk.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> When you formatted the XP side you likely removed the boot manager that was in the same partition. You should put the Windows 7 disk and and try the repair function from the disk.



Thanks, That was my next plan when I got home. 
Hopefully that will reinstall the boot manager.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

well it should put the boot record for W7 into the boot manager... then when the PC boots you will see the familiar prompt to select and OS. You may have to reactivate W7 though, I remember I did that with a Vista/XP dual boot and I had to reactivate Vista.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re-Activate*



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> well it should put the boot record for W7 into the boot manager... then when the PC boots you will see the familiar prompt to select and OS. You may have to reactivate W7 though, I remember I did that with a Vista/XP dual boot and I had to reactivate Vista.




So does that mean all I will have to do is boot to 7 again via-disk and it should re-activate it ?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> So does that mean all I will have to do is boot to 7 again via-disk and it should re-activate it ?



You have to get 7 to appear in the boot manager agian by using the repair function on the disk. Once you can boot into 7 you do not need the disk any more. 7 MIGHT ask to be reactivated but I dont know for sure.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2009)

*Done*

OK did it that way and it just started booting to 7 instead. No choice. So I repaired XP also and it started booting to XP with no choice. I just went ahead and reformatted the 7 side also and all is good now. Guess I better use a anti virus program now. I hate running them on gaming machines though and dealing with blocks. 
Some one told me earlier, I think in this thread about a d-links driver from some one else that work great. If some one knows which it is Please post up. I can't find it. I may end up hardwiring this machine so it willl smooth out the Lan Gaming. 
Thanks !


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 16, 2009)

i've been doing alot of gaming in 7 recently
like GTAIV, Crysis, Crysis Warhead.
and tbh, everything seems smoother in 7 than it does in vista.
i think im becoming a windows 7 fan boy XD


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2009)

i had to move back off 7 on my LAN rig.

For whatever reason it was corrupting all LAN traffic to file shares, which umm, kinda defeated the purpose of the PC.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 16, 2009)

Both my laptop and desktop are still working great.

( We need positives too right? )


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i had to move back off 7 on my LAN rig.
> 
> For whatever reason it was corrupting all LAN traffic to file shares, which umm, kinda defeated the purpose of the PC.



thats very strange hahaha
ive had 7 on my rig since the public beta came out and i havent had any problems with it


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 16, 2009)

I lost the gadgets ability for some reason. It's getting a tad sluggish also. Potential, but it's not there yet, RC1 should be nice.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 16, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> I lost the gadgets ability for some reason. It's getting a tad sluggish also. Potential, but it's not there yet, RC1 should be nice.



well its certainly better than vista


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 16, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> well its certainly better than vista



Perhaps, I still like vista more, but hopefully on final release 7 will be better, it's headed in the right direction.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> well its certainly better than vista



The 7000 build is nowhere near as good as Vista. I wasn't very impressed with it. I'm stickin with Vista until 7 goes retail and they iron out all the problems with it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been running it for a while now without issues. I DID have an issue when I upgraded from Vista 64 to Windows 7 64. It would randomly blue screen for no reason. I reinstalled Vista 64 and my machine was working fine. The blue screens may have been caused by the upgrade, usually upgrades suck. Now, with a full clean install of Windows 7, everything is working fine.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The 7000 build is nowhere near as good as Vista. I wasn't very impressed with it. I'm stickin with Vista until 7 goes retail and they iron out all the problems with it.



well we all have our own personal opinions.  but ya, im also going to stick with vista as my main o/s until retail version of 7 comes out.  i dont believe that its ready to come out as a retail version right now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2009)

the gadgets disappearing is cause you disabled UAC.

I had it on two machines, one media PC and one gaming (my LAN rig)

The thing is, my LAN machine has no DVD drive. I run everything off ISO images, so that i dont have to risk legit disks at a LAN - my machine started going tits up after installing virtual drive software (admittedly most of them didnt work at all, and it could be the failed installs that fecked it)


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the gadgets disappearing is cause you disabled UAC.



shouldnt that like, not happen? haha


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok, i'm having my first problem with 7! 
it doesnt seem to want to connect to the internet.  i am dual booting on seperate hdd's, so when i boot into vista, it connects just fine.  this is kinda annoying, because it was working just fine right before i restarted it -_-


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the gadgets disappearing is cause you disabled UAC.
> 
> I had it on two machines, one media PC and one gaming (my LAN rig)
> 
> The thing is, my LAN machine has no DVD drive. I run everything off ISO images, so that i dont have to risk legit disks at a LAN - my machine started going tits up after installing virtual drive software (admittedly most of them didnt work at all, and it could be the failed installs that fecked it)



Ah interesting that makes sense though. I had it on b/c it didn't bother me as much as vista's but even at the lowest level it kept asking me if I wanted to run evga precision every time I loaded windows (it runs at start-up). If I had magictune running (calibration for monitor) it would of done the same thing, so I got tired of it and turned it off. I'll have to leave some feedback about that.



frankie827 said:


> ok, i'm having my first problem with 7!
> it doesnt seem to want to connect to the internet.  i am dual booting on seperate hdd's, so when i boot into vista, it connects just fine.  this is kinda annoying, because it was working just fine right before i restarted it -_-



Re-install drivers maybe?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 20, 2009)

I asked this in the W7 bug thread... does anyone know if on Aug 1st when W7 expires will it simply be unuseable or will it simply not be eligible for updates?


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 20, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I asked this in the W7 bug thread... does anyone know if on Aug 1st when W7 expires will it simply be unuseable or will it simply not be eligible for updates?



thats a very good question

on one copy i installed, i didnt enter the registration key.  after 30 days (when it shouldve closed up) i was still able to login and do everything i would normally do.

so who knows


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 21, 2009)

I know that the RC will be out by Aug 1 so I probably shouldnt worry about it much but I am more curious than anything


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2009)

someone who's going to format anyway, could simply set their clock forward and find out for us.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 24, 2009)

ill give it a go on ma lappy but shorley it wont be something as simple as the date on it that will stop it from working? i mean all you have to do is turn it back every now an again an hey youve got a free decent os


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 24, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> ill give it a go on ma lappy but shorley it wont be something as simple as the date on it that will stop it from working? i mean all you have to do is turn it back every now an again an hey youve got a free decent os



no, changing the date will do it

i remember with vista rc1, as a joke, i set the date to jun 1, 2010 (when i graduate highschool) and when i tried to log in...it said the time had expired and i had to activate it again by phone or entering product key


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 24, 2009)

if you changed the date back did it work again?


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 24, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> if you changed the date back did it work again?



i was locked out of the desktop
i only had the options to either activate online or they gave me a phone number to call microsoft.

i ended up reinstalling


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> i was locked out of the desktop
> i only had the options to either activate online or they gave me a phone number to call microsoft.
> 
> i ended up reinstalling


theres a trick to it in vista. choose activate online, and it loads your default web browser. tell it to download (manually type it) C:\windows\explorer.exe

if you run the file, explorer kicks in and you have most access to your PC  i use this to backup data on machines that refuse to activate, so they can be formatted safely.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 25, 2009)

aaaa but crnt you change ur date through your bios? wont that send your whole system date back so u dnt need access to ur desktop?


----------



## frankie827 (Mar 9, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> aaaa but crnt you change ur date through your bios? wont that send your whole system date back so u dnt need access to ur desktop?



it sounds possible, but i doubt microsoft would make it that easy to get around date things like that...


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 9, 2009)

thats what i was thinking too lol i mean if all u had to do was change ur date back hundreds of people would have a free, practicly fullyworking os


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 9, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I asked this in the W7 bug thread... does anyone know if on Aug 1st when W7 expires will it simply be unuseable or will it simply not be eligible for updates?



It should pretty much refuse to start up. Thats usualy what they do with betas.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 9, 2009)

Am I right in presuming this cut off date will apply to the upcoming release candidates?


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 9, 2009)

It could move - but i dont think so. Usualy you push it a week extra or 2, but dont think thats gonna happen.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Am I right in presuming this cut off date will apply to the upcoming release candidates?



release candidates will have a cutoff as well. the first one without cutoffs will be the RTM, and those always get leaked


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweeet!

I was wondering if the 7048 build is a leak of the RC, I see a few people 'ere have it. Anything drastically different?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you know you can disable IE in 7? Apperently there is a checkbox to do such a thing, but it's more to cover MS's ass than be a quick and easy feature unfortunately, but none-the-less it's supposedly true you can get away with not having to deal with IE! WooT!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29596703/


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't confirm it within the 7000 build, but I thought this was for the RC or in the final release. Apparently it'll be a post-install feature. More info...


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 10, 2009)

thats a load of bollox its there os their property you could say so they should be able to include their own products init if they want firefox should get their own os or bloody liaze with linux an get it in there. Its stupid is ms stopped you installing other browsers then fair enough but just because microsft are including two of their own products together its stupid


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> thats a load of bollox its there os their property you could say so they should be able to include their own products init if they want firefox should get their own os or bloody liaze with linux an get it in there. Its stupid is ms stopped you installing other browsers then fair enough but just because microsft are including two of their own products together its stupid



I only see it as a problem if they prevent other applications from taking over its job. the Eu union are the ones that blocked this, and its rather retarded.


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 10, 2009)

When your company gets to big, it can monopolize! its like if all dell\hp\whatever prebuilt computer you could buy, all came with an intel cpu - Then normal people dont have the choice to get something else. If microsoft removed the windows media player and instead got Winamp or something else in, then the eu wouldnt say anything about it. But its cause its Microsoft thats making it, and we DONT want everything to be made by microsoft.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 10, 2009)

> I only see it as a problem if they prevent other applications from taking over its job. the Eu union are the ones that blocked this, and its rather retarded.


i completally agree thats what i was trying to say an i just didnt do it very well


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if daemon tools works in W7 build 7048...it doesnt work in 7000... I have vista installed right now so I dont want to install W7 7048 just to see if it does...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Does anyone know if daemon tools works in W7 build 7048...it doesnt work in 7000... I have vista installed right now so I dont want to install W7 7048 just to see if it does...



its deamon tools that needs an update, not win 7.

You need to use slysoft virtual clone drive, its the only virtual drive software that doesnt cause crashes/screwups over time.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its deamon tools that needs an update, not win 7.
> 
> You need to use slysoft virtual clone drive, its the only virtual drive software that doesnt cause crashes/screwups over time.



what happened to your little mussel with teeth? Are you working on another avatar that ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> what happened to your little mussel with teeth? Are you working on another avatar that ?



i need to get a working photoshop in windows 7, my antique Phtoshop 7 wont start.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i need to get a working photoshop in windows 7, my antique Phtoshop 7 wont start.



why not use the awesome W7 paint?  I hear they have made huge strides in its functionality and word on the street is MS paint is just like PS! :sarcasm:


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> why not use the awesome W7 paint?  I hear they have made huge strides in its functionality and word on the street is MS paint is just like PS! :sarcasm:



it does have a lot more buttons. However, on my W7 PC i dont have a mouse - just the touchpad on my dinovo. you should see my stick figures.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it does have a lot more buttons. However, on my W7 PC i dont have a mouse - just the touchpad on my dinovo. you should see my stick figures.



oooohh...is the stick figure remark a euphemism?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 18, 2009)

Writing this from build 7057 x64,  the fastest running os I've seen to date.  Faster than my xp64 even.  Totally blows away vista at this point!  Sure hope others have tried this pre rc build!  (some said possibly rc1,  I say not quite yet...but close)


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

more i use windows 7 the more i like it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2009)

These new builds, where d'you guys acquire them from? I'm still on 7000, I would have thought Windows Update would... update accordingly but I guess not.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> These new builds, where d'you guys acquire them from? I'm still on 7000, I would have thought Windows Update would... update accordingly but I guess not.



win update will never update builds. ever.


You need to check your favourite P2P site if you want newer builds, as they are not publicly released.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2009)

Thought as much.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've barely got 7048 D:

Is it worth downloading this new build at all?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 20, 2009)

I am running 7057 as well and I like it very much just know that i has a bug with a notepad popping up on startup... it is an easy fix but other than that I love it very much...the more I use it the more natural it feels...W7 really is vista done right.  that link to fix the notepad bug is here http://www.askvg.com/windows-7-build-7057-leaked-screenshots-and-changes-list-inside/


----------



## Fizban (Mar 20, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Writing this from build 7057 x64,  the fastest running os I've seen to date.  Faster than my xp64 even.  Totally blows away vista at this point!  Sure hope others have tried this pre rc build!  (some said possibly rc1,  I say not quite yet...but close)



I'm sorry, 7057 x64 is just not that fast. I'm using it right now, and it's fast enough to make me not totally disappointed but Windows Vista Business x32 on the same PC beat this up and down the block on most benchmarks. And neither is even CLOSE to fastes OS. If you want speed you use Free-BsD, period.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't really see that great of speed either. Sure intial boot is faster after the desktop appears, simply b/c vista is my main OS hence has most things on it (and 7 currently has less in the background). Apps, browsing, post to desktop, games, ect, all of that is very similar to vista for me.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 30, 2009)

Well,  7068 is looking really good.  Desktop bug is gone.  Seems faster this time,  guess it changes from build to build.  I can still use all vista64 drivers on it,  but had to use a specific modded older x-fi driver for sound.  Compatibility is good,  I'm able to run an old game called red baron 3d from 1998 on it perfect. New games also run perfect.  Anyway I look at it,  this is much better than vista.  Build 7070 is out,  gotta go dling some more.....


----------



## frankie827 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fizban said:


> I'm sorry, 7057 x64 is just not that fast. I'm using it right now, and it's fast enough to make me not totally disappointed but Windows Vista Business x32 on the same PC beat this up and down the block on most benchmarks. And neither is even CLOSE to fastes OS. If you want speed you use Free-BsD, period.



i personally have to disagree with you.  i think that 7057 is much faster than any other o/s that microsoft has put out, and its certainly better than vista.  i also feel that it is MUCH more stable than vista is, even 2 years after it was released.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 30, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> i personally have to disagree with you.  i think that 7057 is much faster than any other o/s that microsoft has put out, and its certainly better than vista.  i also feel that it is MUCH more stable than vista is, even 2 years after it was released.



There's nothing to disagree with. I can't be wrong. You may have had different experiences, but that doesn't make me wrong. On my laptop Windows Vista business was faster than Windows 7 is, period. Benchmarks don't lie. As far as stability is concerned, Windows 7 is definitely more stable than Vista was at release, but not sure if I'd say it's more stable than Vista is when currently patched up to date with SP 1/2.


----------



## Josh81 (Mar 30, 2009)

how long are these beta versions activated?


----------



## Fizban (Mar 30, 2009)

Josh81 said:


> how long are these beta versions activated?



The official beta Build 7000 is till August, 2009. Mine is till May, 2010. Mine's one of the leaked builds that was sent to OEM's for testing and was later leaked to the public though and not one that was intentionally made available to the public.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 30, 2009)

Am I right in thinking a 7000 product key will work with 7068?


----------



## Fizban (Mar 30, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Am I right in thinking a 7000 product key will work with 7068?



Yes you are right, I've used the same key to active Build 7000, 7057, and 7068.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fizban said:


> Yes you are right, I've used the same key to active Build 7000, 7057, and 7068.



Any major differences b/t 7000 and 7068 other than expanded compatibility and stability?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 30, 2009)

Excellent!

Once I have my 4870 I'll be doing a gaming performance comparison, I'll publish my results if it's worth it.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 30, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Any major differences b/t 7000 and 7068 other than expanded compatibility and stability?



Not really. I've found 7068 to be faster, but not a 'lot' faster or perhaps not even enough to tell during day-to-day use, just enough so that I can see a difference of a few percent on certain benchmarks. Then again I've had no stability issues with any of the builds.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 30, 2009)

I was running 7057 64Bit, now running 7068 64Bit.  Look at the pagefile of both after a fresh install. 7057 = 786Mbs vs 7068 = 580Mbs. That 200Mbs = faster load times and more responsive overall.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 31, 2009)

w00t!

I got to about 45% complete on acquiring 7068 whilst at work yesterday - just ordered my 4870. Looking forward to testing it all out!

XD


----------



## technicks (Mar 31, 2009)

Going from 7057 to 7068 tomorrow. Getting sick of the desktop bug.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 31, 2009)

I think my temporary X1900 knew of me ordering the 4870 - weirdly Windows 7 doesn't display an image when readying the desktop - totally weird. Looks like CHKDSK will 'ave to come out.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 31, 2009)

Just found out these builds are either on their way or already floating around the net. so be on the look out.

6.1.7070.0.winmain.090324-1853 
6.1.7071.0.winmain.090326-1750 
6.1.7072.0.winmain.090327-1845 

http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/ne...shots-of-build-7070-leak-rc-escrow-coming.ars


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Using 7068 at the moment, loads much much much faster then 7048 on my Fujitsu seimens v5355 ( from september 2007)

If you upgrade to 7068 and you find windows live messenger no longer works ( error code 8e530645)there is an easy fix, go to C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\ and delete your windows live contacts folder. ( don't worry you download it all again when you connect)


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish I could find my copy of the alpha build/IMO best one yet,


----------



## DaveK (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't used Win 7 on my rig yet, I'm supposed to be getting a 160GB hard-drive off someone, I think I'll put it on that, I'll use one of the newer builds.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 1, 2009)

Any idea on how close to completion it is? how many builds left? i tried one of the earlier ones and nothing worked, also forgot to save my FO3 saves before trying it, doh!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2009)

I expect we'll see it next year.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I expect we'll see it next year.



MS are aiming to release it September time.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought that was a rumour.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 1, 2009)

Using win 7 build 7068 x64 with Visual studio 2008 pro and no issues  also vmware works without issues on it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2009)

Did anyone experience an audio issue within DX10 games using build 7000?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah I've updated my ATI Drivers with the latest Win 7 version and my steam games no longer work. When I choose to run FEAR 2 it never loads although I can close the FEAR Process in Task manger and L4D just Stops responding at launch. I think it the driver than again it could have been the steam games updates or a win 7 update.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I thought that was a rumour.


I thought I read it on the MS blog.

Will have a dig through it later.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 2, 2009)

As far as I have read MS wants W7 out asap and the typical media outlets i.e. toms hardware, fudzilla, anand seem to think it will be out later this year (Q3) in time for the Christmas rush.. but who knows depends on how well the RC is I think.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a problem i started dl windows 7 when they had the beta even have the code in my email but i ended up reinstalling vista and now you cant dl w7 can anyone help me out on this problem i want w7


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i have a problem i started dl windows 7 when they had the beta even have the code in my email but i ended up reinstalling vista and now you cant dl w7 can anyone help me out on this problem i want w7




If you have the key I'm sure microsoft won't mind if you simply used torrents.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If you have the key I'm sure microsoft won't mind if you simply used torrents.



i dont like torrents 

is w7 better then vista 64?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 2, 2009)

I am using W7 7057 and like it alot..but there is a stupid desktop notepad bug...which is an easy fix but I would go to any torrent site and get it...it is usually leaked there..I would suggest reading the the comments to make sure you arent getting a virus instead.  But most of the more popular torrent sites sorta "guarantee" their torrents... I like W7 better than vista but I am one of the few who actually like vista.... W7 just works faster and the UI is more refined...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

I went to install 7068 last night and got a freaking CI.dll corruption error. So, I've just reburnt it at work. I'll test it 'ere on a student machine... MUAHHAHAHAHA! I'll be happy if it cures the audio bug within DX10 games.

*UPDATE:* Didn't work, if someone could be so kind to send me the CI.dll file from their 7068 ISO I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 2, 2009)

cam someone please direct to where I can find the 7068 build. I've been running the 7000 build since it was released my microsoft, and I ended up screwing up my OS install with a hard shut down because of my RAM failing on me.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> cam someone please direct to where I can find the 7068 build. I've been running the 7000 build since it was released my microsoft, and I ended up screwing up my OS install with a hard shut down because of my RAM failing on me.



its leaked. check torrent sites.

Beta keys still work on it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone able to send me the CI.dll at all?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

To Assassin, I like win seven MUCH more then I do Vista. Its faster and looks better.

As for InnocentC' I'll send you that file.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks dude!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Thanks dude!



No problem, bare with me though, can't seem to open or mount the iso :S


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

Not a problem!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not a problem!




I can't find said file in the iso ( through software searching and manually)

:S


----------



## frankie827 (Apr 2, 2009)

Fizban said:


> There's nothing to disagree with. I can't be wrong. You may have had different experiences, but that doesn't make me wrong. On my laptop Windows Vista business was faster than Windows 7 is, period. Benchmarks don't lie. As far as stability is concerned, Windows 7 is definitely more stable than Vista was at release, but not sure if I'd say it's more stable than Vista is when currently patched up to date with SP 1/2.



i forgot to say that was only my personal opinion.


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Technet keys from Microsoft work on the new 7068 Build?

Also Window's 7 support's dual video drivers again correct?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I can't find said file in the iso ( through software searching and manually)
> 
> :S



Not to worry dude, it's probably stuck in a CAB file somewhere.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> To Assassin, I like win seven MUCH more then I do Vista. Its faster and looks better.
> 
> As for InnocentC' I'll send you that file.



i have been looking for a download link this whole time and still havent found one


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i have been looking for a download link this whole time and still havent found one



I don't think there is any direct download links (not publicly available anyway) Torrents are not so bad why don't you like them?

oh and I'C' I found that DLL you wanted.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I don't think there is any direct download links (not publicly available anyway) Torrents are not so bad why don't you like them?
> 
> oh and I'C' I found that DLL you wanted.




i had some bad experinces with torrents 

might give it another shot what program you guys/girls use?
bittorrent?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2009)

Utorrent


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Utorrent



Snap !

Aye U torrent and just make sure you read all torrent info and comments etc.

I'll PM you some "advise" on the matter :]


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 2, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Does anyone know if the Technet keys from Microsoft work on the new 7068 Build?
> 
> Also Window's 7 support's dual video drivers again correct?



AFAIK, Build 7068 isnt Microsoft's own. Its just something someone made up with the OS tweaked.

Regardless, the keys should still work.


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 2, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> AFAIK, Build 7068 isnt Microsoft's own. Its just something someone made up with the OS tweaked.
> 
> Regardless, the keys should still work.



Gotcha.  Thank's!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

alright i dl it
how can i setup a dual boot?

nvm i just googled it just need to find out how to bun this

alright i am running W7/vista i am happy


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Does anyone know if the Technet keys from Microsoft work on the new 7068 Build?
> 
> Also Window's 7 support's dual video drivers again correct?



As far as I know they should work...I continue to use the same key on 7057 as I did on the  7000 build.


----------



## fereiral (Apr 8, 2009)

Hola, donde lo puedo bajar en español....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

could you keep things in english? we cant help people we cant understand


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 9, 2009)

fereiral said:


> Hola, donde lo puedo bajar en español....




Siete de Windows no está en Español aún



( Windows seven is not in Spanish yet)


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

I just unplugged a controller and got a BSOD in build 7077, anyone else get this?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm on 7068, no issues with the 360 controller.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2009)

Pre-Beta LOVE it no issues, and installs quick launch without me having to hack it out.

PM me for the torrent link to all that wants it DVD has 64 or 32 on it


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Whats have you done to get that start menu


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2009)

Bad ass isn't it

http://www.vistastartmenu.com/index.html


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Bad ass isn't it
> 
> http://www.vistastartmenu.com/index.html



i like it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2009)

That's my fav build Mussels

6801


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

wasnt 7000 the public beta? so this ones OLDER?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah what so special about keeping 6801


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wasnt 7000 the public beta? so this ones OLDER?



Yes this is older")

This one is faster, and more drivers work with it from 2k/2003/xp/vista/2008. Which means that I hit less compatibility issues with it. Also quick launch is also still in it. There is also no damn key it just installs, along with 64 and 32bit on one DVD.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

looks like XP + vista conversion pack to me ...

*edit: forget what I said, lol, I just noticed the taskar is indeed Win7*


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2009)

Logos said:


> looks like XP + vista conversion pack to me



Naw it's the alpha-build. You may think it's a conversion, but it's not


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Naw it's the alpha-build. You may think it's a conversion, but it's not


 I edited my post just before you posted I think


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes lol

How to Install and Enable DreamScene in Windows 7
http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/01/14/how-to-install-and-enable-dreamscene-in-windows-7/

That one comes built like this

*Java update 10.
*.NET 3.5 SP1.
*Adobe Flash
*Adobe Shockwave
*DirectX November 2008.
*Hotfixes :
Windows6.1-KB958456
Windows6.1-KB958644
Silverlight 2.0

*Drivers.
*All options unlocked.
*Dreamscenes activated.
*Deskscapes 1.02


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Does google chrome not work in 7? It won't display any pages for me.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Does google chrome not work in 7? It won't display any pages for me.



it does work, if you slightly modify the shortcut that launches it:
*-in-process-plugins* should be added to the target line. But if you download the beta, you don't need to do that.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Logos said:


> it does work, if you slightly modify the shortcut that launches it:
> *-in-process-plugins* should be added to the target line. But if you download the beta, you don't need to do that.



Nice, thanks, I almost tried the beta but posted here instead. 


I'm liking 7077, prettier and seems a bit less buggy. They've added sounds for everything which is a tad annoying though. UAC still doesn't work right. Still can't see any percievable speed difference from vista. But it's definitely prettier.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

7077 does have quite a few visual perks over 7000 that I've seen. I found both 7000 and 7077 to be slower than Vista honestly. Next time I reinstall I will probably go back to Vista.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Really? I have found Windows 7, so much quicker than Vista at pretty much everything. Hlaf the boot time easy.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 11, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Really? I have found Windows 7, so much quicker than Vista at pretty much everything. Hlaf the boot time easy.



Boot time is nearly identical for me. Somehow I think the pretty color swirl for 7 throws people off, it may seem quicker than the drab bar moving across the screen. Application speed seems pretty much the same for me too, but really I don't see how much faster most things can work, vista's pretty quick. Perhaps it depends on hardware though.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

Win7 *is* a lot faster than Vista, it's factual , boot time, applications, everything  may be a driver issue can slow it down...
 I'm on the beta (7000) and it's damned fast. Got some unexplained swapping to hard disk though; hoping it's due to a not so well managed memory in the beta...but that doesn't really make anything slow.

 two other things I must complain about concerning Win7 (still talking about Win7/7000 OK, I won't upgrade to anything but the official RC when it's out): the defragmenter, when launched manually, is really lame (+10 passes + resource demanding), Vista's one was faster, and the copying of very small or very big files is damned slow, as slow as in Vista. Must run a third party utility to copy as fast as in XP.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

When you start moving files from drives or CD's to the computer, 7 slows down to the point where you cant multitask. When I move movies/files from my server to my rig, I pretty much have to watch the progress bar in 7.. In Vista I can get on the internet, play a game with no hitch. It also freezes easily and frequently while opening programs and folders.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Only problems I have had with transfers is when there are a lot of small files and it looks like it hangs but it hasnt.

I can carry on as normal during transfers.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Logos said:


> Win7 *is* a lot faster than Vista, it's factual , boot time, applications, everything  may be a driver issue can slow it down...
> I'm on the beta (7000) and it's damned fast. Got some unexplained swapping to hard disk though; hoping it's due to a not so well managed memory in the beta...but that doesn't really make anything slow.



Perhaps my boot speed is b/c I have it dual-booted, so for the first part of the boot it uses Vistas bootloader. That's the only explanation I can come up w/ for why mine would be slower than everyone claiming it's super fast, unless everyone claiming that is placeboed (either are pretty likely to me). It isn't slow, it just isn't faster than vista (which is pretty fast). Also I guess I should say vista tweaked.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

My Windows 7 is definetly faster than Vista without a doubt. I have turned Express Gate SSD off cus it can boot faster than that.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Only problems I have had with transfers is when there are a lot of small files and it looks like it hangs but it hasnt.
> 
> I can carry on as normal during transfers.



that's exactly what I was saying. I already had that in Vista, and I wonder what they are waiting for to solve the problem; I don't even think MS sees that as an issue. It's a"feature", not a bug...would love to get some details about the feature one day 

 This said, you can use a tool like Teracopy:
http://www.codesector.com/teracopy

or even MS Synctoy, meant for syncing but very handy imo just to copy a bunch of files.

 Both solutions are very fast.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Perhaps my boot speed is b/c I have it dual-booted...



I dual-boot with Mandriva (using Seven BootLoader)  and there's no difference for the boot time in Seven.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Did a rough timing of both (counting, don't have a stop-watch), vista booted and opened the first app in about 31 seconds, 7 took 33. I don't know what's up w/ mine then.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Can 7 make use of more cores at boot or something?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine takes forever to boot too
Overall, I'm not happy with 7. I'm gonna wait for SP1 before I buy, I'm sure it's gonna be good then.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 11, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Can 7 make use of more cores at boot or something?



That may be it, although vista can use 4 I think so (there's an option to have vista use all your cores on start-up)..... Vista has a lot more on it too, I boot about 50 processes at idle, all my apps, ect. It's also heavily tweaked and optimized though (regedits, boot tweaks, ect.). 7 is a fresh install, like 30 processes.



ShadowFold said:


> Mine takes forever to boot too
> Overall, I'm not happy with 7. I'm gonna wait for SP1 before I buy, I'm sure it's gonna be good then.



Yeah I think SP1 is always a good time to go for a Windows product. I'll probably just get it when I can get it for cheap.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

off topic: hey guys, I love that "live topic" feature that you got in this forum ...brilliant.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Logos said:


> off topic: hey guys, I love that "live topic" feature that you got in this forum ...brilliant.



A powerful wizzard roams these parts.......


----------



## Triprift (Apr 11, 2009)

You can make use of more cores in vista in msconfig then go to boot tabs not sure about 7.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> A powerful wizzard roams these parts.......


----------



## Triprift (Apr 11, 2009)

Even though with that msconfig one when i tried it all it did was disable a core. :shadedshu


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> You can make use of more cores in vista in msconfig then go to boot tabs not sure about 7.



you can. Thanks for that tip, I'll reboot now and pray


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

afaik, that msconfig thing is only good for reducing cores available to the OS, not increasing them


----------



## Triprift (Apr 11, 2009)

Ive had a mate who said it worked for him.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

OK back, my msconfig was set to one core by default at boot time; I set it to two, didn't notice any improvement when booting. I honestly didn't know about this feature as I've run Vista on an old P4, and installed 7 almost directly on the machine I got now only recently. Only used Vista very shortly on it.

edit: the number of cores was actually not visibly set at all in msconfig by default. So maybe it was actually already set on 2.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 11, 2009)

Like i said it didnt work for me as noticed in both the sidebar gadget and gpuz reported one core instead of two.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Like i said it didnt work for me as noticed in both the sidebar gadget and gpuz reported one core instead of two.



you mean after changing the setting in msconfig and rebooting, and once in Windows, you've noticed only one core was on ?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep had to go back into msconfig and change back to before to get it to go back.


----------



## Logos (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah 'cause I checked the gadget after I read your post and I still got my two cores running.


----------



## laszlo (Apr 11, 2009)

my version (7077) is booting fast as the xp

i forget .. no dual boot problem like with vista


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

The volume control on my keyboard doesn't work while I'm in game some times. I have a Saitek Eclipse.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 13, 2009)

I've had no issues with Windows 7 except for my on-board sound card going bad causing BSOD's but at the time I thought it was just Windows 7 causing the issues. With a replacement card and Build 7068, I've had no issues at all. Even my Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer card sounds really well with the beta Creative Win 7 drivers. I'm liking Windows 7 the more I use it, awesome OS IMO.


----------



## Lillebror (Apr 13, 2009)

Why do people still insist on going to msconfig and choose how many cores they have?! Its only gonna make your computer slower and gets you loads of problems in the long run. Vista and 7 and what ever comes after those, are made for multi cores - they can identify more cores with no problem. Its only for those that HAVE a problem, where like, the computer is only reporting 1 core, even tho its a dual core.

The thing that should make Win7 boot faster, is cause of the new way of initializing drivers and services. They added multi core execution of drivers and made it so services not needed at bootup arent startet until you actualy hit windows.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 15, 2009)

So can you still load ATI and Nvidia drivers on 7? I just bought a 8800GTS and I'm getting a 4850X2 soon.. Might as well have the 8800 fold and when ever something that uses PhysX comes out I can use that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> So can you still load ATI and Nvidia drivers on 7? I just bought a 8800GTS and I'm getting a 4850X2 soon.. Might as well have the 8800 fold and when ever something that uses PhysX comes out I can use that.



i installed PhysX_9.04.08_9.09.0408_SystemSoftware.exe on my Windows 7 32bit and it's fine, i havn't been have an error yet


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 15, 2009)

I meant both of them running at the same time. Obviously running one or the other works, I know older builds allowed for what I'm wondering. I guess I'll have to test it out when I get my 8800GTS.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

I had to extend my display onto my 9600GT for physx, so that bug still isnt fixed (NVIDIAs fault), but no experience of both drivers.

It should work fine, 7 is based on a whole new WDDM.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 18, 2009)

Installed 7077 and I'm loving it, the automatic wallpaper changer is awesome and I like how it fades to the next wallpaper. Anyway, anyone have trouble installing Firefox? 3.0.7 and 3.1b3 don't seem to install, it asks which user to install it and I tried current user and the signing in one, no luck 

EDIT: Awesome, when I change to my X193w monitor it changes to 1440x900 automatically and because the wallpaper is set to "Fit" it automatically adjusts too, in Vista I had to set 1440 myself and reapply the wallpaper too. Windows 7 FTW!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 20, 2009)

So far 7077 is great. I have it installed on my main rig. I haven't had any drivers issues or applications fail...except for Daemon Tools and RivaTuner. Im using Nero software for cd emulator and EVGA precision in place of Riva.

NO issues with FireFox, or Google Chrome.

My absolute favorite part of 7077 is that after a fresh install Page file is Below 600Mbs. Once you optimize the OS you can get it down to around 480Mbs...Very nice!


----------



## frankie827 (May 17, 2009)

i installed win 7 rc on my laptop as my main o.s.  so far, i LOVE it and i plan on buying it when it comes out 

anyone else have the rc?


----------



## Mike0409 (May 17, 2009)

Been using the RC for a while since it came out as my main OS.  Been having huge problems as of late with my Nic controllers dropping connections every time i have a heavy amount of bandwidth.  Can't seem to figure it out as of yet.  Seem's driver related..stupid nvidia drivers..


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Been using the RC for a while since it came out as my main OS.  Been having huge problems as of late with my Nic controllers dropping connections every time i have a heavy amount of bandwidth.  Can't seem to figure it out as of yet.  Seem's driver related..stupid nvidia drivers..



try disabling task offloading in the network cards properties.

in XP it was left upto the drivers to decide, in vista SP1 and 7 they have more default/generic drivers so it defaults to on, even if the card doesnt fully support it. I've had cards where this has caused dropouts and corruptions when enabled.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2009)

Anyone have a Dummys Guide to this OS, i feel lost in navigating things, unlike XP/2000/98, Id also like to see a services tweak guide and how to disable some stuff like Windows Defender (Garbage, and that Firewall). Im also lost on Graphics drivers, I need a ATI Catalyst AGP Driver (Tried installing Vista Driver and it doesnt install). Ive been in regedit and some tweaks that were apart of XP are no longer there, such as Hung App Kill.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 18, 2009)

Here's a few service tweaks for ya

http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/servicecfg.htm


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 18, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> i installed win 7 rc on my laptop as my main o.s.  so far, i LOVE it and i plan on buying it when it comes out
> 
> anyone else have the rc?



Been using it since it came out. Was using 7076 prior, Win 7 RC is solid. Haven't had any issues.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try disabling task offloading in the network cards properties.
> 
> in XP it was left upto the drivers to decide, in vista SP1 and 7 they have more default/generic drivers so it defaults to on, even if the card doesnt fully support it. I've had cards where this has caused dropouts and corruptions when enabled.



Awesome thanks Mussels i'll give it a shot.  As soon as i have uninstalled those Updated Nvidia drivers all problems vanished, i'll reinstall and check out the fix.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2009)

ok since i now have a services guide, i now probably need a guide for navigating this stuff, and Also Drivers for the ATI AGP video card (radeon 1950 Pro)


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok since i now have a services guide, i now probably need a guide for navigating this stuff, and Also Drivers for the ATI AGP video card (radeon 1950 Pro)



cat 8.12. works on my mums 9550 AGP under 7, so its definately going to work on a 1950.


----------



## freakshow (May 19, 2009)

i was using build 7000 ever thing was great in there but i got the RC cant get my wireless to install correctly none of the wireless drivers worked not event he ones from windows update keep saying that "Device cannot start (Code 10)" and i tried 2 different wireless cards same thing...ugh so i went back to vista


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> cat 8.12. works on my mums 9550 AGP under 7, so its definately going to work on a 1950.



which version, Vista or XP?


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> which version, Vista or XP?



vista. she's rockin out on x64


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2009)

I put win 7 x64 ver7127 on last night,its working fine upto now,i cant see any differances from 7100 though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> vista. she's rockin out on x64



so your saying Vista Drivers work for Win 7 32 because i just tried the 9.4s and they dont seem to have installed


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> so your saying Vista Drivers work for Win 7 32 because i just tried the 9.4s and they dont seem to have installed



9.5 will install fine. cat 9.4 need to be manually installed from device manager.

edit: hey. 9 and 7 are near each other. they're on the same keyboard and everything.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

@ Mussels: Do you mean 9.5 and 9.4 

I have just finished downloading 7127, will get it installed 2moro.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2009)

7127 seems just as stable as 7100 was,i'm still not sure n the changes from 7100 though.It did still activate fine too.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

7127 is just a bug fix of 7100.

Afaik 7100 is feature complete, hence why its called a RELEASE CANDIDATE

You shouldnt see anymore changes, just fixes.


----------



## DaveK (May 19, 2009)

Is there a lot of fixes from 7077 to 7100? I might download it.

So if I use 7077 or 7100 and I use my activation key, how long is it valid for?


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

7100 is time bombed for 2nd March 2010


----------



## DaveK (May 19, 2009)

Thanks, so it's available until March and I just read then it shuts down every 2 hours form March until June which is stupid, but it is a pretty long time


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2009)

i edited my post above, yeah that was a typo.

I've definately ran into file sharing bugs with 7100, will be upgrading to 7127 to see if the bugs are fixed once the download finishes.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 9.5 will install fine. cat 9.4 need to be manually installed from device manager.
> 
> edit: hey. 9 and 7 are near each other. they're on the same keyboard and everything.



Ok just to address you, the Card I am running is AGP, 9.5s are only in PCI Express currently, Cat Hotfix drivers are needed for AGP parts due to the way that DX is accessed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2009)

I tried 7127 but i started getting bsods last night,so i have gone back to 7100.Not sure what was causing it,but i never got any on 7100 so i went back to that.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok just to address you, the Card I am running is AGP, 9.5s are only in PCI Express currently, Cat Hotfix drivers are needed for AGP parts due to the way that DX is accessed.



8.12 also work fine for AGP users.


----------



## r9 (May 20, 2009)

I have installed Windows 7 RC1 7100 this morning. I did not have much time I just installed drivers and VMWARE. Can you recommend me so me Windows 7 tweaking guide for all the stuff that takes resources and are mostly not needed. 
Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 8.12 also work fine for AGP users.



Dude you misunderstood what i was getting at, I need a AGP Driver for Windows 7 For a AGP Radeon 1950 Pro, I learned that cat 9.4 AGP do not support the X1k/HD2k cards.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude you misunderstood what i was getting at, I need a AGP Driver for Windows 7 For a AGP Radeon 1950 Pro, I learned that cat 9.4 AGP do not support the X1k/HD2k cards.



... yeah, use cat 8.12


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ... yeah, use cat 8.12



XP or Vista for Win 7?


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> XP or Vista for Win 7?



i use 7 x64, so i used the vista drivers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2009)

Ill try those when i get 7 installed on my Old Spare HD, for now its back to Win XP MCE 2005 SP3


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 23, 2009)

HEY! anybody know how to reload the Boot partition without reloading windows?  I'm so silly, I accidently turn my boot partition into a ReiserFS partiton.  Unfortunatley W7 dosen't use this file system and well the data is gone LOL.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2009)

really no way to change the partition back, because when a partition is created it is known as the File System format, so your gonna have to reformat.


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 25, 2009)

well I understand what formatting a disk means however, could I copy pasta someone else's boot record?  I've even tried booting through grub and it wont work!


----------



## MopeyMartian (May 28, 2009)

I'm hoping to dual boot Win7-64 on to a 100GB partion on the same HD as XP-32.

Are there any known issues that I should be aware of? 
(Sorry, I don't have the time to read through the entire thread.)


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 28, 2009)

downloading the beta from ms as we speak  backed u my important files onto my external and will b doin a clean install. (my pc needs 1 anyway, its been awhile)


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 7, 2009)

*windows 7*

ok, im lazy to search, can anyone tell me where i can download the latest build for windows 7 and which drivers to use (lan, audio, etc)


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 7, 2009)

The latest release you can get legally is build 7100 which is RC1, beyond that you're on to other methods.  For me since RC1 the only driver's I've had to install are for video cards, and this is on all i7 builds.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 7, 2009)

Download the 32 and or 64-bit version here. 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx

Page after that gives you product key. 

And to be honest, the only driver I update is my video card driver.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 7, 2009)

2 questions

A) Can i pause and unpause the download using a download manager that allows that or u cant use download managers?
B) My question was, again, do i have to install the vista drivers for Lan and Audio or can i use it without them.
C) HOW CAN I DUAL BOOT?


----------



## Duxx (Jun 7, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> 2 questions
> 
> A) Can i pause and unpause the download using a download manager that allows that or u cant use download managers?
> B) My question was, again, do i have to install the vista drivers for Lan and Audio or can i use it without them.
> C) HOW CAN I DUAL BOOT?



The only thing I downloaded was video card drivers, but to get there you have to obviously have 7... so we can start with dual boot.  You will have to first make another partition unless you are putting this on a completely fresh rig or don't want anything on your computer now.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 7, 2009)

A) Downloading from that website i linked, it uses a download manager. 

B) You can use Win7 without new drivers. 

C) Same way you do with all other OS's. Install the older first, then newer last.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 8, 2009)

i found 7201


----------



## KainXS (Jun 8, 2009)

If I am running XP on a PC with a E2140@3.5Ghz/4GBDDR1066/P35/X-Fi/9800GTX am I losing performance VS running 7 on it, I didn't try it yet.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 8, 2009)

KainXS said:


> If I am running XP on a PC with a E2140@3.5Ghz/4GBDDR1066/P35/X-Fi/9800GTX am I losing performance VS running 7 on it, I didn't try it yet.




i dont think your loosing any performance but as for like effects etc in games or if you want to fully utilize DX10 and DX11 moving to either vista or 7 are the only ways to utilize them...(windows vista to my knowledge does not and will not use DX11 it stops at 10/10.1)


----------



## KainXS (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 8, 2009)

So I just downloaded and burnt the RC that was on their page. I don't know what pack it was or anything, but I should be able to update it once I get it installed on the new compy right?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> So I just downloaded and burnt the RC that was on their page. I don't know what pack it was or anything, but I should be able to update it once I get it installed on the new compy right?



that ones build 7100, you cant update without redownloading a new ISO, from unofficial sources.

Windows updates work, but they wont update the OS build.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 8, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont think your loosing any performance but as for like effects etc in games or if you want to fully utilize DX10 and DX11 moving to either vista or 7 are the only ways to utilize them...(windows vista to my knowledge does not and will not use DX11 it stops at 10/10.1)



is sol back on now?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> (windows vista to my knowledge does not and will not use DX11 it stops at 10/10.1)



DX11 will be ported to vista. eventually.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 9, 2009)

so the 7100 is rc1 cuz im downloading it off tpb and there's no rc1 writen ...


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> so the 7100 is rc1 cuz im downloading it off tpb and there's no rc1 writen ...




Dont bother, just go to microsofts website and download.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Dont bother, just go to microsofts website and download.



well i already downloaded a half from it ~1.2gb and thats to much for me


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 9, 2009)

1 GB RAM (32-bit) / 2 GB RAM (64-bit)
why is it so ?  if i have 2 gb and put x32 then it will recognize 1.5 gb ?


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 9, 2009)

just download GPU drivers, with me win 7 found all the drivers for my other hardware (lan, CPU, sound) and it was all in a big win update. worked lovely


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> 1 GB RAM (32-bit) / 2 GB RAM (64-bit)
> why is it so ?  if i have 2 gb and put x32 then it will recognize 1.5 gb ?



How fast are you downloading it at?  If there are enough seeders, may as well stick with it.  It downloaded pretty damn fast from MS though.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> How fast are you downloading it at?  If there are enough seeders, may as well stick with it.  It downloaded pretty damn fast from MS though.



lol I didn't even know you could download it from the MS website, saves me getting a crap download speed on torrents.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 10, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> 1 GB RAM (32-bit) / 2 GB RAM (64-bit)
> why is it so ?  if i have 2 gb and put x32 then it will recognize 1.5 gb ?



Just for future reference, 32-bit is not referred to as x32 but x86.


----------



## _33 (Jun 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont think your loosing any performance but as for like effects etc in games or if you want to fully utilize DX10 and DX11 moving to either vista or 7 are the only ways to utilize them...(windows vista to my knowledge does not and will not use DX11 it stops at 10/10.1)



Windows Vista will get Direct X 11.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 10, 2009)

found a problem with 7201. the network on vmware fusion doesn't work.


----------



## _33 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd really like to use Windows 7, but I ran into problems while installing it.........
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96370

If someone could help, would appreciate!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 10, 2009)

I love Windows 7! It took some getting used to, but I'm liking all the new features and streamlines processes. I'm experiencing some hiccups every now and then, but it's still got a long way to go.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 10, 2009)

*Best Buy Win7 memo leaks...*

http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/05/best-buy-memo-explains-that-vista-doesnt-work-details-windows/

So my question is: In order to get the win7 upgrade on June.11th would you have to of purchased Vista from Best buy? ..or if you already have the OS can you just get it from them between june11th and july26th?


----------



## DaveK (Jun 10, 2009)

I just want the retail pricing already, even if there was an option in Ireland to upgrade I can't as I didn't buy Vista lol, Evaluation Copy FTW!


----------



## roque66 (Jun 13, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> found a problem with 7201. the network on vmware fusion doesn't work.



in mine....IE8 crashes with the ati graphic driver


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2009)

you ever think its the processor being pushed too hard?


----------



## roque66 (Jun 14, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> you ever think its the processor being pushed too hard?



if it was that, would happen on IE8? and not while gamming? only happens with IE8, change it to firefox 3.5 beta and everything running okay....and put the processor to 3.0ghz today, and no incident at this moment


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 15, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/05/best-buy-memo-explains-that-vista-doesnt-work-details-windows/
> 
> So my question is: In order to get the win7 upgrade on June.11th would you have to of purchased Vista from Best buy? ..or if you already have the OS can you just get it from them between june11th and july26th?



It is a preorder online from June 26 to July 11. And they seem to be upgrades, so if you have vista, the upgrades will, ideally, just upgrade your OS to Win 7.
Too bad they will ship it to you when it gets released to everyone else though.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 16, 2009)

Say, where can you check how many days are left for using the RC?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure if you can.  I know the cut-off date from microsoft is June 1st, 2010..then it Timebombs.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Not sure if you can.  I know the cut-off date from microsoft is June 1st, 2010..then it Timebombs.



I recall a balloon window popping up occasionally that says "xy days left"


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I recall a balloon window popping up occasionally that says "xy days left"



That's for the activation of the software for Windows 7.  Once it's activated their is no count down option.

The activation count-down is located in the Control Panel> System Info> and should be at the bottom with the Serial # and a Key saying to activate now.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> That's for the activation of the software for Windows 7.  Once it's activated their is no count down option.
> 
> The activation count-down is located in the Control Panel> System Info> and should be at the bottom with the Serial # and a Key saying to activate now.



Says its already activated. Eh, thanks anyway man!


----------



## frankie827 (Aug 14, 2009)

you all excited for the full version to come out? i am!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> you all excited for the full version to come out? i am!



not one bit.







(cause i'm already on it, with a legit key from technet  )


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 16, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Not sure if you can.  I know the cut-off date from microsoft is June 1st, 2010..then it Timebombs.



LOL all you have to do is turn the Windows Clock back lol.....I use 2008, because it keeps the date right, just not the day lol.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 19, 2009)

what build is everyone using now?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 19, 2009)

Fits YGPM


----------



## Boyfriend (Aug 19, 2009)

I am using Windows 7 RTM (6.1.7600) 64 Bit on moderate hardware and am pleased much to see its performance, compatibility, and smoothness. It is working like charm. I love it! Microsoft has done things right this time..


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2009)

i am using Windows 7 Ultimate x86 Build 7600


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 19, 2009)

ewwww 32bit yuck


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 19, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> I am using Windows 7 RTM (6.1.7600) 64 Bit on moderate hardware and am pleased much to see its performance, compatibility, and smoothness. It is working like charm. I love it! Microsoft has done things right this time..



They sure did.

As another example of it's quality and good user experience-I am running a heavily modified copy of Morrowind that consistently crashed to desktop after 20 minutes or so under XP 32, almost always after a few fast travels (loading different cells). Also, certain NPC heavy sections of the game such as a specific area in Balmora would alway lag significantly, dropping to like 5 fps for about 4 seconds before recovering. That problem (doesnt drop fps at all now) as well as the consistent crashes are both gone under Win 7 64 (though I suspect the crashes had to do with 32 bit address space as opposed to the OS itself).


----------



## vbx (Aug 19, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> 1 GB RAM (32-bit) / 2 GB RAM (64-bit)
> why is it so ?  if i have 2 gb and put x32 then it will recognize 1.5 gb ?




x86 reads 2gb with no problem.


----------

